# would you cheat in a relationship?



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*would you cheat?*​
yes5214.86%no19656.00%depends on the situation10229.14%


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right, the poll is anonymous (if i can work out how to do it) but im just curious as to the answers

put your names/comments if you want like 

please note this is not in any of the adult lounges


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

No! I do not cheat. Having had my heart ripped and stomped on by cheating ex means I would never do that to another person. If I want to have sex or whatever with someone else then either there is a problem in the relationship that needs to be worked through, or I've had too much to drink...In which case it is time to go home to bed.

It all boils down to respect.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I got caught cheating on my gf after 3 years, best mates bird grassed me up.

To be honest biggest mistake of my life as i lost my soul mate, and still regret it to this day and still think about her

I probs would still do it if i was just casually seeing someone, but if i actually liked someone wouldnt risk it


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh yeh can i just add, i didnt actually sleep with her just kissed her in a club


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'd like to think I wouldn't.

I never have, up to now. If I felt the inclination to cheat on a boyfriend, I'd assume he wasn't right for me - and I'd be pretty gutted if I were cheated on.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> It all boils down to respect.


agreed, thats all there is to it really!!

I would never cheat in a relationship, i just couldn't bring myself to do it........ if i felt i wanted to, i would end things before and then do what ever i wanted to do after!!!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I was cheated on by an ex, and it was the worst feeling ever. Despite that I really couldn't say if I would cheat or not...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hamster said:


> dont bring the innocent person into it....they deserve better than a cheating partner.


Not always.I cheated on my ex - she was a cvnt, deserved it IMO and tbh I wish I'd done it more......then stabbed her

Heven't done it to my present misses, she's good as gold and really wouldn't deserve it. guess i'll go with "depends then"


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

No cheats or ****s!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes I would, because I'm a despicable, scummy man with no morals


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Absolutely no way...

I was brought up to respect fidelity. It is a culture thing... As a Cypriot it is absolutely fine to shag anything that moves when you are single but once you make that commitment it is for life. It isn't a throwaway promise you make on the spur of the moment. I'm not a saint, not by any stretch of the imagination, but cheating is taboo. Sure, i have filthy thoughts, I look at porn, I think about doing very rude things with other women, I remember doing rude things with ex partners and one nighters but nope, would never cheat ever... not even if Ser had me tied down and was tempting me with her womanly charms... although that does give me rude thoughts!!!!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> No! I do not cheat. Having had my heart ripped and stomped on by cheating ex means I would never do that to another person. If I want to have sex or whatever with someone else then either there is a problem in the relationship that needs to be worked through, or I've had too much to drink...In which case it is time to go home to bed.
> 
> *It all boils down to respect*.


I agree completely! :thumb:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

No I wouldn't. I've been cheated on in 2 of 2 'serious' relationships, there is no chance I'd inflict that kind of emotional pain on another person

However saying that I had a bit of a slip up at the start of my current relationship.. we weren't official and I got with someone else and the now gf went mental lol. This wasn't out of a lack of respect, more a lack of non-alcoholic beverages and my unawareness of our 'status.'

That is the closest I've come to cheating!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RedKola said:


> I agree completely! :thumb:


I was seriously hoping you'd post you did it all the time:lol: :lol:

RS needs a cyber reaming:lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

in 99% of situations no but lets me honest if i come across lucy pinder, jessica alba etc and i get the chance your dam right im jumping in head first.

apart from that tho no i am of the thinking if you wanna **** about me single. Plus its to much hassle anyway IMO if im on a night out with the lads then i aint lookin to chat to girls and any other situation means its local and then its to tricky.

plus i always have thought if i dont cheat and then my girlfriend does i have total rights to kick her face in and his


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

You could probably fit your actual head in Pinder pmsl


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> You could probably fit your actual head in Pinder pmsl


he could probably fit his other one in her ear :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> No! I do not cheat. Having had my heart ripped and stomped on by cheating ex means I would never do that to another person. If I want to have sex or whatever with someone else then either there is a problem in the relationship that needs to be worked through, or I've had too much to drink...In which case it is time to go home to bed.
> 
> It all boils down to respect.





Hamster said:


> Nope...i think it's the despicable to cheat.
> 
> If you want to fcuk around then be single....dont bring the innocent person into it....they deserve better than a cheating partner.
> 
> Cheating shows you have zero respect for the other person...and even less for yourself.


^^ what they said...ladies, i think i love you both:wub:



Slamdog said:


> Absolutely no way...
> 
> I was brought up to respect fidelity. It is a culture thing... As a Cypriot it is absolutely fine to shag anything that moves when you are single but once you make that commitment it is for life. It isn't a throwaway promise you make on the spur of the moment. I'm not a saint, not by any stretch of the imagination, but cheating is taboo. Sure, i have filthy thoughts, I look at porn, I think about doing very rude things with other women, I remember doing rude things with ex partners and one nighters but nope, would never cheat ever... not even if Ser had me tied down and was tempting me with her womanly charms... although that does give me rude thoughts!!!!


Lmao:laugh: Slamdog? i would respect you less (alot less) if you were willing to cheat on the woman you love, plenty do it and use the excuse 'i didn't want to hurt her/him...but the truth of the matter is that THEY don't want caught..if they loved their partner then they wouldn't have taken the chance that could cause so much hurt to their loved one in the first place......you are awesome Slam...no one says it was wrong to have thoughts...but to carry them out is selfish. I admire your integrity, told you before....proper gent you are!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

btw, i have been cheated on ANd have cheated.....i'll be honest and say i don't know whats worse...feeling that pain or knowing you have caused it


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> btw, i have been cheated on ANd have cheated.....i'll be honest and say i don't know whats worse...feeling that pain or knowing you have caused it


very honest and interesting answer x


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

this reminds me of a Sex and the City episode i watching the other night.....i soooo love that program....anyways......it was the episode where the girls are discussing 'cheating' and i think they called it the cheating curve, they said not everybodies idea of cheating is the same.....which i think is very true........like some people only think cheating is if you sleep with someone else so kissing would be fine, and some people think its ok to mess about at stag/hen dos and wouldnt class that as cheating......some people think that just indulging in naughty thoughts is cheating, some say as long as your not married or have a ring on your finger its fine to see other people, some people think its ok to date other people as long as you dont sleep with them, and some people think sleeping with ex's doesn't class as cheating, cos you have already been there before so to speak! Very interesting......


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Lmao:laugh: Slamdog? i would respect you less (alot less) if you were willing to cheat on the woman you love, plenty do it and use the excuse 'i didn't want to hurt her/him...but the truth of the matter is that THEY don't want caught..if they loved their partner then they wouldn't have taken the chance that could cause so much hurt to their loved one in the first place......you are awesome Slam...no one says it was wrong to have thoughts...but to carry them out is selfish. I admire your integrity, told you before....proper gent you are!


Like I said, I'm no saint.. I've thought about cheating.. hasn't everyone? I've been cheated on in the past and it hurts.. big time.. the last time I nearly put a few ounces of lead into the pair of them....

My issue is guilt. I could never hurt someone I love, knowing how much it hurts. I couldn't jeopardise my safe and comfortable life for any amount of shagging, even if it is not as frequent at home as I would like (trouble with being older I suppose). I can't lie to my wife either.... although i'm pretty good at it anywhere else.. she knows me well enough to see right through me..

Now about them thoughts....... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> they said not everybodies idea of cheating is the same.....which i think is very true.......


Yeah well we all know that BJ's are deffo not cheating


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd say 80% of women are ho3s


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Chick left me for some punk a while ago, said she didn't cheat, not sure if i believe that lol.

The worst thing was seeing them together in pics on facebook, knowing he has fcuked her.

Heartbreaking times..................but i'm over it now.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

phenom82 said:


> I'd say 80% of women are ho3s


And what percentage of men?


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Chick left me for some punk a while ago, said she didn't cheat, not sure if i believe that lol.
> 
> The worst thing was seeing them together in pics on facebook, knowing he has fcuked her.
> 
> Heartbreaking times..................but i'm over it now.


yea i can see facebook being a nightmare for that! Glad to hear your over it now


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Beklet said:


> And what percentage of men?


probably all of us....


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

phenom82 said:


> I'd say 80% of women are ho3s


i dont think thats right at all.......more like men i think! all my friends are good girls well except one that messes about........


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

Beklet said:


> And what percentage of men?


100%


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

phenom82 said:


> 100%


NO WAY! NOT ALL MEN ARE THE SAME!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> NO WAY! NOT ALL MEN ARE THE SAME!


yes we are, no matter how you dress us up... till we get older and realise what we have...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> NO WAY! NOT ALL MEN ARE THE SAME!


 :lol: That's right.... you've found one that's convinced you he's different:whistling:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

or are you men just judging others by your own standards?!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> this reminds me of a Sex and the City episode i watching the other night.....i soooo love that program....anyways......it was the episode where the girls are discussing 'cheating' and i think they called it the cheating curve, they said not everybodies idea of cheating is the same.....which i think is very true........like some people only think cheating is if you sleep with someone else so kissing would be fine, and some people think its ok to mess about at stag/hen dos and wouldnt class that as cheating......some people think that just indulging in naughty thoughts is cheating, some say as long as your not married or have a ring on your finger its fine to see other people, some people think its ok to date other people as long as you dont sleep with them, and some people think sleeping with ex's doesn't class as cheating, cos you have already been there before so to speak! Very interesting......


I couldn't agree more, cheating curve is a good way to put it, i'm sure that what i class as cheating will be very different from what you class as cheating....but the reaction is the same....the pain is the same...even if our seperate situ's are different Good point missy! I class cheating as lies, deceit and dishonesty....if they are lying to cover THEIR OWN ass then its cheating you out of the truth...one thing i demand in a relationship is honesty...i can't trust someone who i can't rely on to be honest with me



Jojo 007 said:


> NO WAY! NOT ALL MEN ARE THE SAME!


AGREE'D! :thumbup1:


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> NO WAY! NOT ALL MEN ARE THE SAME!


Haha, not 100% but its high i tell ye! Anyone who goes out with the lads all the time is behaving badly. Same with these groups of slappers.. EASY!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Have done all my life but now never would with my current gf/fiance, once you find the right person the thought does not arise.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I couldn't agree more, cheating curve is a good way to put it, i'm sure that what i class as cheating will be very different from what you class as cheating....but the reaction is the same....the pain is the same...even if our seperate situ's are different Good point missy! *I class cheating as lies, deceit and dishonesty....if they are lying to cover THEIR OWN ass then its cheating you out of the truth...one thing i demand in a relationship is honesty...i can't trust someone who i can't rely on to be honest with me*
> 
> AGREE'D! :thumbup1:


totally agree there hun! x


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> No! I do not cheat. Having had my heart ripped and stomped on by cheating ex means I would never do that to another person. If I want to have sex or whatever with someone else then either there is a problem in the relationship that needs to be worked through, or I've had too much to drink...In which case it is time to go home to bed.
> 
> It all boils down to respect.


x2 that had that myself so would never cheat :bounce:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Con said:


> Have done all my life but now never would with my current gf/fiance, once you find the right person the thought does not arise.


 Pleased for you man, when the hell am i going to find the right person:sad:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> or are you men just judging others by your own standards?!


I have spent my entire life working socialising and training thousands of men from dozens of countries and all walks of life. The one thing I know is blokes.

Not all blokes cheat, of course but it would be a brave woman that put her fella on a desert island for a month with a nympho and a case of beer and promised never ask him what weant on:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> this reminds me of a Sex and the City episode i watching the other night.....i soooo love that program....anyways......it was the episode where the girls are discussing 'cheating' and i think they called it the cheating curve, they said not everybodies idea of cheating is the same.....which i think is very true........like some people only think cheating is if you sleep with someone else so kissing would be fine, and some people think its ok to mess about at stag/hen dos and wouldnt class that as cheating......some people think that just indulging in naughty thoughts is cheating, some say as long as your not married or have a ring on your finger its fine to see other people, some people think its ok to date other people as long as you dont sleep with them, and some people think sleeping with ex's doesn't class as cheating, cos you have already been there before so to speak! Very interesting......


Yeah I agree with that!



Mrs Weeman said:


> I couldn't agree more, cheating curve is a good way to put it, i'm sure that what i class as cheating will be very different from what you class as cheating....but the reaction is the same....the pain is the same...even if our seperate situ's are different Good point missy! I class cheating as lies, deceit and dishonesty....if they are lying to cover THEIR OWN ass then its cheating you out of the truth...one thing i demand in a relationship is honesty...i can't trust someone who i can't rely on to be honest with me
> 
> AGREE'D! :thumbup1:


Agreed! I class cheating as lying and dishonesty!

The pain that is caused by lying is unbelievable. I think I'm a pretty forgiving person and if I was told about a drunken kiss, I would chalk it up to just that. It's the deceit that is most painful.

FYI....people say it is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission...but I don't agree.

Whenever I start a relationship and I am open and honest and let them know I am Bi and find out what their stance is on me having a GF. We establish boundaries and should being completely exclusive be the only option then that is what I'd go with.

But I don't think a lot of people realise how much MORE trust you need in your partner if you are in an open relationship.

Hate lying. :ban:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Pleased for you man, when the hell am i going to find the right person:sad:


 Focus on the bad things in life, the things you do not want and you'll find they happen to you. Focus on the good things, the things you DO want and you'll find they happen instead.

Always try to find the positive...so if the world ends tomorrow at least I'll die without having repaid my loan:lol:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

What about women who use vibrators on the sly? - Surely that's cheating too?

Atleast we have the decency to call upon pam and not opt to use a third party like a fleshlight etc. Well, most of us anyways....


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah I agree with that!
> 
> Agreed! I class cheating as lying and dishonesty!
> 
> ...


yea lying sucks! Trust and honesty is so important for a relationship to work.......


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Focus on the bad things in life, the things you do not want and you'll find they happen to you. Focus on the good things, the things you DO want and you'll find they happen instead.
> 
> *Always try to find the positive...so if the world ends tomorrow at least I'll die without having repaid my loan:lol:*


thats so funny lol!


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

out of my 2 current birds, I wouldnt cheat on either


----------



## richh (Feb 7, 2009)

Miller said:


> out of my 2 current birds, I wouldnt cheat on either


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

each relationship has its own rules, from one far end of the spectrum to the other....it doesn't matter WHAT the rules are...its the fact that they have been broken.....

QUESTION? is it worse if *YOUR* partner cheated on a meaningless one night stand(that wasn't worth the grief it would cause)

OR

if *YOUR* partner developed feelings for someone they have never slept with?....is the latter even cheating? LOL......just curious people......how wide is the spectrum?


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

No never .............


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

Def not! I've never slept with anyone else while going with a girl but have in the past had a few drunken kisses but that's about it. Wouldn't even do that now though as I am really happy with my my girlfriend.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I've never actually been in a long term relationship, so it's hard for me to say. In my shorter relationships I've never cheated and I find the idea of doing so fairly repugnant (yes I'm trying to show off lol), but we never know how we'd actually act when put in a particular situation. I'd like to think I'd never hurt anyone in that way, but it's hard for me to say completely accurately that it will never happen.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> each relationship has its own rules, from one far end of the spectrum to the other....it doesn't matter WHAT the rules are...its the fact that they have been broken.....
> 
> QUESTION? is it worse if *YOUR* partner cheated on a meaningless one night stand(that wasn't worth the grief it would cause)
> 
> ...


i think both...


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

No just becaues of how me and my Ex got together.

I cant even start to explain the pain caused to me, my ex ex, our families and the months of crap afterwards it all came out.

I learned my lesson in a huge way in the last 3 years i never cheated on my ex becasue of how we got together. I wont do it again either. Nasty shi*


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> i think both...


ahhh, i think thats interesting so although he/she hasn't actually acted upon the feeling in the second one you would still class it as bad as if they had had sex?

I'd be more hurt by the second option due to my own relationships 'rules'...the thought of him FEELING that way about someone other than me makes me feel sick.....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Never have and never will!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> ahhh, i think thats interesting so although he/she hasn't actually acted upon the feeling in the second one you would still class it as bad as if they had had sex?
> 
> I'd be more hurt by the second option due to my own relationships 'rules'...the thought of him FEELING that way about someone other than me makes me feel sick.....


BOTH would make me feel sick! really ill infact!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> ahhh, i think thats interesting so although he/she hasn't actually acted upon the feeling in the second one you would still class it as bad as if they had had sex?
> 
> I'd be more hurt by the second option due to my own relationships 'rules'...the thought of him FEELING that way about someone other than me makes me feel sick.....


Yep. The thought of my other half feeling about someone else would make me physically ill!

That's what happened in my last relationship and it's taken me a good 6months and some amazing friends to help me get over that betrayal.

But at the end of the day. I couldn't stand in his way. If you love someone, set them free. If they come back to you they're yours. If they don't, they never belonged to you in the first place. Broke my heart but at least this way only one of us got hurt not 3.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yep. The thought of my other half feeling about someone else would make me physically ill!
> 
> That's what happened in my last relationship and it's taken me a good 6months and some amazing friends to help me get over that betrayal.
> 
> But at the end of the day. I couldn't stand in his way. If you love someone, set them free.* If they come back to you they're yours. If they don't, they never belonged to you in the first place*. Broke my heart but at least this way only one of us got hurt not 3.


well said GB ... :thumbup1:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

If I felt like I was going to cheat I wouldnt get involved with someone.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I would never risk obliterating the trust between the both of us in a relationship. If I wanted to have sex with other people I'd make sure she knew it and was ok on it.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

been maried for 12 years i cheated once in our first week of dating and not once since. the mrs has had 3 affairs and numerouse one night stands. very painfull.

where do you all find people to cheat with, i have never once been chatted up in 12 years and would actualy have to go out looking if i wanted to cheat. i just couldnt do that.

still thats just me i guess.

oh we hae kids hence thenumerouse second chances.


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

one thing that ****es me of is people saying ... well i only kissed a girl/guy so it wasnt like i was cheating ... a kiss is probably more sensual/meaningfull than actual sex imo

if you wud cheat then your with the wrong woman/man

i wud never cheat to do that id have to be unhappy with what i have if im unhappy with what i have she deserves to know ...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

d4ead said:


> where do you all find people to cheat with, i have never once been chatted up in 12 years


Let me just break that statement in half, ahem, here goes "do you come here often big fella, you have some really nice pecs going on there, you GOTTA work out....":whistling:

I'd have to have my mind snap on me, or be drugged totally against my will with some mind-altering substance to cheat, ie, not be myself - it can only bring harm and hurt to everyone, and I like to be 100% running the show, not let my balls lead the way :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS, just hypothetically, if you are a guy in a straight relationship, does being bummed or bumming another man count as cheating? :lol:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> PS, just hypothetically, if you are a guy in a straight relationship, does being bummed or bumming another man count as cheating? :lol:


You better hope not or LA will have your balls made into Pat Butcher style earrings!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

:lol:

There is a half serious edge to my bumming/being bummed comment - LA has said to me before that she would see it different in some way - maybe not as bad - if she found out I'd been involved with another bloke behind her back. To me dishonesty is dishonesty regardless of who's genitals get packed where :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Have never cheated in a relationship and to my knowledge I don't believe I have been cheated on. I don't believe I ever would as I strongly feel that when in a relationship I am completely devouted to the woman. That being said I have a long time to live still. Who knows what the future will bring. I would love to sit here and say that I will 100 % never cheat. The problem with that is I have seen many people say the same thing, and eventually cheat on their significant other. So I am saying no because I feel strongly against it.....but I would be lying if I said it was 100% impossible.

P.S. and I wouldn't being able to resist bumming RS2007 even if I was involved with someone else:lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> There is a half serious edge to my bumming/being bummed comment - LA has said to me before that she would see it different in some way - maybe not as bad - if she found out I'd been involved with another bloke behind her back. To me dishonesty is dishonesty regardless of who's genitals get packed where :lol:


LMFAO ^^^^^

Id say it depends on type of relationship. What if you dont respect the woman your with but are only there for other reasons? And the reasons are more important than selfish needs? Things aint always straight forward like some people like to think


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> There is a half serious edge to my bumming/being bummed comment - LA has said to me before that she would see it different in some way - maybe not as bad - if she found out I'd been involved with another bloke behind her back. To me dishonesty is dishonesty regardless of who's genitals get packed where :lol:


Oh god no, I'm am of the opposite opinion..... If I caught Jbomb cheating, I think I could see it slightly less ball removal worthy if it was a girl than if it was a bloke. Cause not only has he broken my trust and loyalty he has kept his bumming abilities a great big fat secret from me too!!!

Each to their own though eh.... lets home neither me or La need castrate either of you!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

leafman said:


> LMFAO ^^^^^
> 
> Id say it depends on type of relationship. What if you dont respect the woman your with but are only there for other reasons? *And the reasons are more important than selfish needs?* Things aint always straight forward like some people like to think


Then wouldn't cheating be classed as selfish need??


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

leafman said:


> LMFAO ^^^^^
> 
> Id say it depends on type of relationship. *What if you dont respect the woman your with but are only there for other reasons? *And the reasons are more important than selfish needs? Things aint always straight forward like some people like to think


Examples? I don't think any dysfunctional/harmful relationship should be left to continue as is. IMO the basis of any improtant relationship be it partners, family or friends is respect...

The first example that people might say is kids, but tbh its more cruel/hard on the kids in the long run to keep up the pretence - kids aren't daft, they can pick up on stuff like that. And regardless of what people may feel is right, you can't exist solely for another human, in this case the kids, thats a quick route to mental breakdown.

If there is no respect int he relationship, a solution needs to be found one way or the ohter - IMO.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> Then wouldn't cheating be classed as selfish need??


Mayb :thumbup1: but what if the person you were with done nothing for you as in you didnt find her sexually attractive :lol: Its a harsh fact that if a girl dont turn u on she dont turn u on, and a girl who once used to turn you on could do things to make you despise her in certain ways. I am not saying its right or wrong just wondering like i say things aint always simple:tongue:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> Examples? I don't think any dysfunctional/harmful relationship should be left to continue as is. IMO the basis of any improtant relationship be it partners, family or friends is respect...
> 
> The first example that people might say is kids, but tbh its more cruel/hard on the kids in the long run to keep up the pretence - kids aren't daft, they can pick up on stuff like that. And regardless of what people may feel is right, you can't exist solely for another human, in this case the kids, thats a quick route to mental breakdown.
> 
> If there is no respect int he relationship, a solution needs to be found one way or the ohter - IMO.


Mayb. I would giv examples but then i would be spreading my buisness all over the thread :lol:

edited... had a think lol...

Easiest way to do it is just tell it as it is pmsL. What if you got sent to jail and gave her the option to split up but she declines. Your away for nearly 4 year. Just before you go you get missus up duff and then u proceed to miss the first 2 and half year of young ones life due to fact ur away yea.

When you go away your missus is all good and healthy no problems. Then while your away she goes bonkers and starts abusing drugs and all sorts of **** along with cheating. What if she had told you more lies than you can imagine but when u get out she tells you everything that has really went on and wants your help.

Althow you want to just go and leave and not even get involved you hav not seen your kid or been with your kid for so long you just want to be there. So you stay and help her sort herself out and get all the things back that she had previous and also back on her feet basicly. But then your not happy. You dernt leave incase things go tits up again and you dont want to leave coz you KNOW your child will suffer for it. Also if you did leave because you aint from the area your missus is from it would be likly you would have to move eighty mile away (so cant keep eye on them).

Throw into the mix another kid on the way and you might start to realise how hard it is to leave for the good of everyone lol.

But what if the problem was you cant stop thinking of what happened while your away and she dont really do much for you pmsl. Would it be wrong to cheat then??

or would that be selfish even thow you have given the past 4 years to her to help rebuild her life.

I dont know its late im off to bed to **** her anyway hahahaha


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

leafman said:


> Mayb :thumbup1: but what if the person you were with done nothing for you as in you didnt find her sexually attractive :lol: Its a harsh fact that if a girl dont turn u on she dont turn u on, and a girl who once used to turn you on could do things to make you despise her in certain ways. I am not saying its right or wrong just wondering like i say things aint always simple:tongue:


Well then if it were me I doubt very much I'd still be there, kids or no kids, debt or no debt etc etc.

I'm not about to start judging you or your relationship Leafy but I for one wouldn't be in any situation I wasn't 100% happy with.... as per my signature!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Let me just break that statement in half, ahem, here goes "do you come here often big fella, you have some really nice pecs going on there, you GOTTA work out....":


thanks 'i think' lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

d4ead said:


> thanks 'i think' lol


Any time, will pm you phone no :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Examples? I don't think any dysfunctional/harmful relationship should be left to continue as is. IMO the basis of any improtant relationship be it partners, family or friends is respect...
> 
> The first example that people might say is kids, but tbh its more cruel/hard on the kids in the long run to keep up the pretence - kids aren't daft, they can pick up on stuff like that. And regardless of what people may feel is right, you can't exist solely for another human, in this case the kids, thats a quick route to mental breakdown.
> 
> If there is no respect int he relationship, a solution needs to be found one way or the ohter - IMO.


thought id say, despite my wifes infidelitys i do love her very much and if im being honest the kids gave me an excuse to let her of and try again rather then forced me too.

despite the fact that if a friend was ever in the same position id advice the oposite.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

d4ead said:


> thought id say, despite my wifes infidelitys i do love her very much and if im being honest the *kids gave me an excuse to let her of and try again rather then forced me too.*
> 
> despite the fact that if a friend was ever in the same position id advice the oposite.


Thats cool - not really what I was getting at - obviously when kids and other things are involved, these are maybe reasons to not walk away so quickly - but to work on the relationship and get it sorted.

What I was getting at is that, IMO, if you are only there for kids (or whatever the reason is) but the relationship is dysfunctional, then if after TRYING to sort something you've failed, THEN best out regardless. Thats all these other factors are - reasons to try and fix it rather than walk away in the first instance. Again all in my opinion only though.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Thats cool - not really what I was getting at - obviously when kids and other things are involved, these are maybe reasons to not walk away so quickly - but to work on the relationship and get it sorted.
> 
> What I was getting at is that, IMO, if you are only there for kids (or whatever the reason is) but the relationship is dysfunctional, then if after TRYING to sort something you've failed, THEN best out regardless. Thats all these other factors are - reasons to try and fix it rather than walk away in the first instance. Again all in my opinion only though.


yes agree they should never be the only reason. really i was just pointing out that wasnt the case here. you never know when you wife will snoop through your web history and i didnt want to get another beating. 

still no pm??? ;p


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I recently read a survey that says "most men will cheat if they have a chance and they are sure they won't get caught"

That is the only reason hold them back is "afraid of gettin caught"

They say it's not about moral thing it's just "Male nature"


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

i lass i went with when i was 17 cheated on me but could'nt of give a **** but could'nt do it to my girlfriend now i never cheated before and dont plan to


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> Well then if it were me I doubt very much I'd still be there, kids or no kids, debt or no debt etc etc.
> 
> I'm not about to start judging you or your relationship Leafy but I for one wouldn't be in any situation I wasn't 100% happy with.... as per my signature!!


I understand what your saying and if i was in your postion would prob say the same thing :lol:

Thing is i also realise i was to blame really, for the start of all the troubles in past so feel i owe her sommat at least. If id not have gone away then non of it would hv happened. Plus she travelled the country for years brining my little lass to see me along with other things :whistling:

She looked after me in jail and i have always been the loyle type of person. (sorry for spelling:tongue I would be lying if i said i wernt happy coz i am 95 percent of time. 

And your opinion is welcome weebam


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Mikazagreat said:


> I recently read a survey that says "most men will cheat if they have a chance and they are sure they won't get caught"
> 
> That is the only reason hold them back is "afraid of gettin caught"
> 
> They say it's not about moral thing it's just "Male nature"


i agree with this man

thing is most fellas on here who say no way would i cheat on a bird im not sure you would be that certain put in certain situations


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

erics44 said:


> i agree with this man
> 
> thing is most fellas on here who say no way would i cheat on a bird im not sure you would be that certain put in certain situations


so u think in certain circumstances all men would if given it on a plate basically?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Never will TBH...


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I only cheat between affairs :thumb:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> so u think in certain circumstances all men would if given it on a plate basically?


i dont know about all men, id say it was a much higher ratio than is suggested on this thread

what do you think?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Mikazagreat said:


> I recently read a survey that says "most men will cheat if they have a chance and they are sure they won't get caught"
> 
> That is the only reason hold them back is "afraid of gettin caught"
> 
> They say it's not about moral thing it's just "Male nature"


Yup, that what i was gettin at in another thread in A/L(which has disappeared:confused1 i HATE all that 'i didn't want to hurt him/her'...no, you didn't want to have to face the consequences.....if you didn't want to hurt him/her you would have kept your pants on....and its not only MALE nature...its just as often the other way around...


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I have never cheated on anyone to this date.. and couldn't either, its just not me. I wouldnt like it done to me so why stoop to a lower level and do it to someone else.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I could be wrong but i do not think you can make that call untill the time and that moment happens, thats when you can say yes or no. But thinking about it like this , on a fourm we would all say NO would we?????????


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

I would never cheat on my man, we have been together 10 years or so!

I was cheated on a long while ago by an ex, and it was horrific...but I have never done it and don't intend to.

If I felt the need to cheat there is obv something wrong in my relationship, I guess I'd try to fix it or if not make a clean break. Ive seen too many friends thinking the 'grass is greener' elsewhere and making the biggest mistake of their lives!

I know I am a lucky girl, both me and my man are on the same wavelength - I doubt I could ever find anyone so well matched to me! :laugh: Ive too much respect for myself and for him to do it anyway!

(sorry, being a soppy girl! :laugh


----------



## HELP ME (Apr 7, 2009)

Absolutely no! If u feel the need to cheat then u need to be respectful n let your partner know it's over before you make that move! Plus, is dropping a 3 year relationship on some hot male or female worth it? Get kinky n have fun in your own relationship! Don't hurt an innocent person' especially when it involves a child! Once you've cheated' its so hard to trust! You need to talk to your significant other. Is a one nite dlling with a sl€t worth losing 2 or more years with a possible lifelong mate who'd do anything for you? Be a man or woman and talk to your mate 1st! I've had my heart ripped out now, and it hurts more than being beat down physically! I just hope the men n women on here who are in relationships try to make theirs work b4 turning to meaningless sex! The grass always appears greener on othr side,but is it? U don't kno wat u have until its gone! Don't cheat!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

HELP ME said:


> Absolutely no! If u feel the need to cheat then u need to be respectful n let your partner know it's over before you make that move! Plus, is dropping a 3 year relationship on some hot male or female worth it? Get kinky n have fun in your own relationship! Don't hurt an innocent person' especially when it involves a child! Once you've cheated' its so hard to trust! You need to talk to your significant other. Is a one nite dlling with a sl€t worth losing 2 or more years with a possible lifelong mate who'd do anything for you? Be a man or woman and talk to your mate 1st! I've had my heart ripped out now, and it hurts more than being beat down physically! I just hope the men n women on here who are in relationships try to make theirs work b4 turning to meaningless sex! The grass always appears greener on othr side,but is it? U don't kno wat u have until its gone! Don't cheat!


some wize sh|t in this man

youve got your sh|t together dude :rockon:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow it's amazing, everyone on this forum seems to be a saint...just when I was begining to think humanity was a cesspool of degradation and squalor...my confidence is restored!


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

I would never cheat.

My c0ck would though!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

IanStu said:


> Wow it's amazing, everyone on this forum seems to be a saint...just when I was begining to think humanity was a cesspool of degradation and squalor...my confidence is restored!


not everyone, i have admitted to being cheated on AS WELL AS cheating on someone else....would NEVER go there again....lesson learnt! I got over the pain of being cheated on...eventually...but have never recovered from knowing that i caused so much hurt to someone else though....every single day of my life the thought that i treated someone i loved like that makes me sick....he is probably over it...i am not.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

IanStu said:


> Wow it's amazing, everyone on this forum seems to be a saint...just when I was begining to think humanity was a cesspool of degradation and squalor...my confidence is restored!


Defo no saint! :innocent:

Just believe in being honest with myself and my partner, trust is a mahoosive thing in a relationship and once its gone its not easy to rebuild it, if even possible.

I know I would never forgive my hubby if he cheated on me behind my back and he feels the same.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

I was cheated on by a significant ex - it almost killed me.

Would I do it - I would like to think not.


----------



## jaymadone (Feb 13, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> I got caught cheating on my gf after 3 years, best mates bird grassed me up.
> 
> To be honest biggest mistake of my life as i lost my soul mate, and still regret it to this day and still think about her
> 
> I probs would still do it if i was just casually seeing someone, but if i actually liked someone wouldnt risk it


x2 - exactly what he said and it hurts even thinking of it now...been burned or even learning the consequences, same...alot of men like I know, just dont give a ****, either they havent been in love or they have been hurt.....or like bunny said, respect.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i have before (but i was drunk) and that was only the once but would never do it again. its not fair on your partner. and i deffentally wouldnt want to get cheated on so treat as you wish to be treated and all that


----------



## kr51mcc (Apr 1, 2009)

if i was in a seroius relationship then no never if you love someone u wouldnt do it

but if i ws just seein people it wdnt be a serious relationship in my eyes


----------



## kr51mcc (Apr 1, 2009)

put yourself in your partners shoes n think how they would feel


----------



## sedod86 (Apr 2, 2009)

i know LOADS of guys that cheat, marryed men too, drink is normally always to blame but for people that are away alot etc it seems to be the norm thing, i do not agree with it personally but its alot more common than most people admit. know plenty girls who dont give a sh*t if your seeing someone too.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

I have but totally regret it! and would n't do it again


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i think more girls cheat then guys.

(probably because its easier for them as most guys would have to look for it or make the first move but girls get opportunity's chucked at them all the time)

what do you think?


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

d4ead said:


> i think more girls cheat then guys.
> 
> *(probably because its easier for them as most guys would have to look for it or make the first move but girls get opportunity's chucked at them all the time)*
> 
> what do you think?


That statement kinds contradicts itsself mate! For girls to get it chucked at them all the time, they would need the guys to chuck it!! If they had to feck aboot and search for it then the girls would receive less chucking at!!! 

But I kinda know what you mean, in a round about way! :thumb:

I think generally it's unfair and inaccurate for anyone to estimate who does the most cheating cause we only have this info based on our own experiences and the ones of the people we know. That doesn;t mean its the same accross the country/the world...

Even in polls, research etc, how do we know that everyone answers 100% truthful??

They may answer based on their feelings at that time. Just a thought.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

PMSL

This thread is like the Penis size one in Adult Lounge:lol: :lol: :lol:

No one is going to be honest (unles faceless and unknown) and say they cheat all time and love it, or they have never been faithfull...

And everyone who has cheated "fully regrets it" do me a favour:lol: :lol:

Virtually everyone I know (men and women) have done or will do it, and only regret if caught...

Que replies from people saying "i would never do it"

Put it like this, if you have done it once, I dont care who you are, you are capable again..End off


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

From a slightly different perspective, what if you are invited back to lady's house and only there do you realise she is in a relationship. Do the job or leave beforehand?

(You arne't in a relationship..)

Thoughts?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Do the job.. Id be single so aint my problem!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

jw007 said:


> PMSL
> 
> This thread is like the Penis size one in Adult Lounge:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


I agree with this to some extent and my missus posts on here, so of course

my view would be dismissed:tongue:

Saying that i trust my Wife and i have some mates that are loyal to their partners.

People that cheat are 2 a penny nowadays and loyalty is rare.


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

I was cheated on by my ex, its a horrible thing to do to someone. And I would never put anyone through it. Totally tears you apart


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

iron head case said:


> I agree with this to some extent and my missus posts on here, so of course
> 
> my view would be dismissed:tongue:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:



Totalrebuild said:


> I was cheated on by my ex, its a horrible thing to do to someone. And I would never put anyone through it. Totally tears you apart


I've been cheated on many times.... it destroys confidence as well as the heartache factor.

I truely believe I don't have it in me to do that.... I'd never be with someone I didn't care for, and as such I could never intentionally make them feel that way. I'd even go so far as to say I've stayed with people longer than I should because I was fond of them and didn't have the heart to end it.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ive never cheated before and never will. Ive been cheated on twice fcuking bitches regreted it after I got my own back on them.


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

no way would i cheat. ive been cheated on 3 times and it isnt nice. i think people who cheat are just low in my eyes. i think its simple really. if its not working out and your eyes are elsewhere break up and move on  .


----------



## Lokstoc (Jan 24, 2009)

F**K Cheaters is all I say. If you want to be in a commiteted relationship then commit. if not tell them before being slime and going about it the wrong way


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Ive never cheated as such, and believe I never would, I have enough self control. But I have done things I regret and acted immaturely. I would feel too guilty if I ever cheated.

Ive been in two committed relationships, I was cheated on in the first and I fcuked things up in the second.

I would rather be cheated on, than Me be the reason to ruin the relationship. So there is no way I would cheat as soon as a relationship becomes committed. At least when it's you thats been cheated on, months / years down the line when it's stopped hurting, you know it wasn't your fault. But when it's your fault a relationship ends, it's you that will be looking back, thinking what if I hadn't done that, and it's you that will regret it.

To be honest, Im surprised if people are being honest, thjere isn't more "yeses" on the poll, out of all my mates, i'd say 90% of them cheat / have cheated. Whether it be just necking a girl or sh*gging them, some even going with prostitutes behind their gf's back!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Depends if i was happy or not!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Never, i wouldnt be with someone in the first place if i didnt have enough respect to stay loyal to them.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

No I wouldn't cheat on my wife she is the best and a better person than me, sometimes though If there is somebody I would be interested in if i were single I am happy to know that we would get together if we were both single, I guess it is flattering but actually go through with it then no.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would only regret it... If i was caught


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Rickski said:


> No I wouldn't cheat on my wife she is the best and a better person than me, sometimes though If there is somebody I would be interested in if i were single I am happy to know that we would get together if we were both single, I guess it is flattering but actually go through with it then no.


Yeah I dont reckon you would either mate

especially not judging from the smarmy comments you post on all the female journals:whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^^^^^ lmao


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I would only regret it... If i was caught


I cannot stress this enough!!

If I knew I would never get caught.. well lets just say :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

no way, i think its harsh as fvck. my fiance is in greece untill sept, and te thought of her doing it to me would break my heart. luckilly i know her and trust her 100% and even if she made me choke on tem words, the way i would see it is , if she did then she obv wouldnt respect me or love me.

now she is in greece i could easy cheat, but why?? i love my fiance and she is the only one i want .


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> no way, i think its harsh as fvck. my fiance is in greece untill sept, and te thought of her doing it to me would break my heart. luckilly i know her and trust her 100% and even if she made me choke on tem words, the way i would see it is , if she did then she obv wouldnt respect me or love me.
> 
> now she is in greece i could easy cheat, but why?? i love my fiance and she is the only one i want .


Thats cool mate.

I hope 1987 isn't the year you were born and your engaged!!

Because that would be the same age as me and I couldnt think of anything worse


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hahaha yeah it is lol 22 next month, but i never thought i would want to get married esp at my age but it just happened with me and her. will be a while before the wedding though, lack off cash to start plus we are traveling next year for a while


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> hahaha yeah it is lol 22 next month, but i never thought i would want to get married esp at my age but it just happened with me and her. will be a while before the wedding though, lack off cash to start plus we are traveling next year for a while


Good on you mate!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

I never have and cant see myself doing so in the future.


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

davetherave said:


> right, the poll is anonymous (if i can work out how to do it) but im just curious as to the answers
> 
> put your names/comments if you want like
> 
> please note this is not in any of the adult lounges


No way, my wife is a babe and my best friend (truly), I would never knowingly upset any friend, least of all my best one.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

I have never, will never and just couldnt ever do that to someone that i cared alot about!! :blush:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

No i never would

Does a "threesome" count as cheating ??

My misses was on about it but i said i couldnt because to me it feels like id be cheating


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

if a guy has a hot girl interested infront of them then there is no dout whats goiny happen


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheating is for scumbags.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm sure I already answered this but..the truth?

*awaits flaming*

Apart from kissing someone else when I was 17, I've never cheated. I'm not saying I never would, but up till now, if I've been happy with the person, I've never felt inclined to, at all. If I did, I'd take it as a sign the relationship isn't exactly the best....

I don't tolerate people cheating on me at all well, as a couple of exes have found out..... :innocent:

Would I ever cheat? I don't know - I can't predict the future but I'd like to think not though if it was guaranteed no-one would ever find out, who wouldn't at least consider it??? 

That's in a relationship though - I have no such qualms about having 2 or 3 fvck-buddies on the go (or wouldn't if I had a choice of 3 - lol :lol: ) - I'm pretty sure they wouldn't be exclusive to me, and as long as I'm not lying to, or misleading anyone, and I'm careful not to catch and spread anything, I don't see that I'm doing anything wrong.

I suspect (and sometimes have known) that some of my FBs have been attached. Although I don't condone it, I'm not the one cheating. As such it's good for me as it stops me getting attached - having proved he's willing to cheat, takes him right off the boyfriend list for me. Hypocritical? Maybe, but then it's not me lying, and I've nothing to lose if it all goes tits up.

I actually don't really have the guilt chip, my conscience rarely bothers me, but then I don't actively chase or look for attached men. I did chase someone a while back then backed off sharpish when I realised he was married - I'm not into breaking up relationships :nono: , but if someone is chasing a bit on the side, it's a fair bet the relationship isn't great......

I am probably going to hell...... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

grant hunter said:


> if a guy has a hot girl interested infront of them then there is no dout whats goiny happen


I do every day, she's called my wife:thumb:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Yeah I dont reckon you would either mate
> 
> especially not judging from the smarmy comments you post on all the female journals:whistling:


lol you got me mixed up JW


----------



## Rad (Jul 11, 2010)

Nahh never, at least you should let her know first jeez, not cheating then...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Cheating is for scumbags.


couldnt agree more! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I could say cheating IS exactly what nature intended both sexes to (for genetic reasons) do and I can produce plenty of evidence for it and to deny nature is perverse


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i wouldnt cheat

shady i think


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I've never cheated in my life, the relationships have never been long enough for me to cheat :lol: !. Nah but on a serious note I haven't, always would end the realtionship before that would happen. If your gonna cheat wtfs the point in being with ur gf?


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

No way. I had an ex cheat on me with my best mate, double hit! The gut wrenching feeling is nasty. So I wouldn't do that to my gf

And no I ain't mates with that so called best mate any longer


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> If your gonna cheat wtfs the point in being with ur gf?


companionship, stability to raise children, reliance on each other........... I think there is lots of naiviety on this subject displayed on here


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I have untold times and ive no regrets what so ever, had a great bloody time, variety and all that i say! Five years ago though i met my flo and it doesnt even enter my mind, the trick is to be with someone your content with, many of my mates settled down in their early twenties and are now separated/divorced or having flings as they didnt get it out of their system, me, i played the field even when with long term girlfriends and loved it and have many many memories :tongue: , im not proud of it but also i dont really give a feck either, now though i do give a feck so i wouldnt!

So for all the goody two shoes out there that worry about everyones feelings i can honestly say spurned lovers get over it, so dont worry about it, its all part of lifes lessons!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I think a lot of people on this thread are looking at an altruistic world and are putting their heads in the sand to the truth about our species.

For obvious reasons it is Never going to be cool to say you'd cheat but many already in denial have and would again


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I think a lot of people on this thread are looking at an altruistic world and are putting their heads in the sand to the truth about our species.
> 
> For obvious reasons it is Never going to be cool to say you'd cheat but many already in denial have and would again


Agreed!

I got caught out loads of times and i always fessed up too and i get on really well with all my ex's, well except one but i did shag her cousin which i admit was below the belt and is a no no!


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd like to think I wouldn't but men are like buses with me- they all turn up at once and my eyes just can't help wandering!!

xx


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

Never cheated and never would, if you want to sh*g around then be single and do it, that way your not hurting anyone. Those of you saying its "natural" i in part agree, however thats not a licence to do it. Its perfectly natural to be attracted to other people while in a relationship, acting on it is a whole different ballgame. If you just want a partner for "companionship" get a dog, less nagging too.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

angieM said:


> Never cheated and never would, if you want to sh*g around then be single and do it, that way your not hurting anyone. Those of you saying its "natural" i in part agree, however thats not a licence to do it. Its perfectly natural to be attracted to other people while in a relationship, acting on it is a whole different ballgame. If you just want a partner for "companionship" get a dog, less nagging too.


I like your thinking, however, taking the bitch for a walk can get tiresome


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

tomass1342 said:


> I like your thinking, however, taking the bitch for a walk can get tiresome


 :lol: Just kick her ass out in the back garden


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

angieM said:


> :lol: Just kick her ass out in the back garden


tried that but she just sh1ts everywhere knowing i will have to pick it up


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

tomass1342 said:


> tried that but she just sh1ts everywhere knowing i will have to pick it up


 :lol:


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, cant believe how many men are lying on here!!

Men, in majority cases, cannot control themselves!! Especially after beer.....

Our intentions may not be to cheat, but......... If a hot woman gives you the come on, your body takes over, your balls get slightly bigger (even the ones with pea balls) and something called testosterone takes over. Game over!! If she is up for it, you will cheat!!

I have a gf currently who I love to bits, but for me to say i will never cheat......bull****!! But I might not.....ha ha


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

71081 said:


> Wow, cant believe how many men are lying on here!!
> 
> Men, in majority cases, cannot control themselves!! Especially after beer.....
> 
> ...


We all have a brain in our head though, and what seperates us from most other species is the ability to govern ourselves with our heads, not our balls.

Although I concede, many guys (and women, just as bad IMO) choose to devolve back to basic instincts.

Also, there are lots of other things that are natural, that we as humans generally choose not to do; shagging/breeding with direct relatives for example. So that doesn't wash.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Hard enough for me to bag one woman, let alone 2.

Never had the opportunity, but had it done to me in every relationship I've been in so I'm going to say I wouldn't, out of principle.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

so rs007, your telling me im wrong?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

71081 said:


> so rs007, your telling me im wrong?


I'm telling you you aren't universally right


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

ha, I did use the word MAJORITY.........

Its even worst when more test is running around the system...........


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

71081 said:


> Wow, cant believe how many men are lying on here!!
> 
> Men, in majority cases, cannot control themselves!! Especially after beer.....
> 
> ...


I dont think its a clear cut as that mate. I dont drink so cannot relate to whether that would change my actions but even if Megan Fox come up to me offering it on a plate, i wouldnt do anything. I love my partner too much to ever hurt her.........


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

71081 said:


> ha, I did use the word MAJORITY.........
> 
> Its even worst when more test is running around the system...........


test = an excuse mate, not a reason.

I haven't had a natty test level since around 18 - and have never cheated.

Guess I am lying right?


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

No never...if you wanna cheat you're obviously not happy...so just walk away!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i never would...i had it done to me years ago and it broke my heart....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

71081 said:


> so rs007, your telling me im wrong?


your defo wrong mate and as Rams said all you have written in your post is excuses for cheating.

Take myself for example,i have the test levels of about 10 bulls due to excessive abuse,i also never come off,i am also a total manslut,i do fuk anything that moves,but only with my partners permission,i also drink and take drugs copiously when i feel the need yet none of those 'governing factors' dictate me fuking someone else,its purely thru choice.

I have gone thru large periods of time where i havent fuked anyone else due to us now wanting to 'play' outside our relationship at those given times,keep in mind the women that i play with keep in touch and are but a text away from some seriously filthy fun doing whatever you could possibly imagine,but i never get tempted at those times regardless of whats on offer,regardless of what drugs or drink i have consumed,because i have self control,something a lot of guys LOVE to blame drink/drugs/roids for making them lose,its all a bunch of bullsh1t


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> your defo wrong mate and as Rams said all you have written in your post is excuses for cheating.
> 
> Take myself for example,i have the test levels of about 10 bulls due to excessive abuse,i also never come off,i am also a total manslut,i do fuk anything that moves,but only with my partners permission,i also drink and take drugs copiously when i feel the need yet none of those 'governing factors' dictate me fuking someone else,its purely thru choice.
> 
> I have gone thru large periods of time where i havent fuked anyone else due to us now wanting to 'play' outside our relationship at those given times,keep in mind the women that i play with keep in touch and are but a text away from some seriously filthy fun doing whatever you could possibly imagine,but i never get tempted at those times regardless of whats on offer,regardless of what drugs or drink i have consumed,because i have self control,something a lot of guys LOVE to blame drink/drugs/roids for making them lose,its all a bunch of bullsh1t


Good post and i gotta agree as although some of the times when i cheated i was under the influence i cant say i wouldnt of cheated when i wasnt as i did!

Drink/drugs can make you lose a few inhibitions i admit but i always knew what i was doing, infact the only thing drink did do was widen the choice (for want of a better way of putting it) which was fantastic as far as i could tell!

Nah its easy to make excuses and to blame things but the truth of it is i loved going with different girls so i did!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> your defo wrong mate and as Rams said all you have written in your post is excuses for cheating.
> 
> Take myself for example,i have the test levels of about 10 bulls due to excessive abuse,i also never come off,i am also a total manslut,i do fuk anything that moves,but only with my partners permission,i also drink and take drugs copiously when i feel the need yet none of those 'governing factors' dictate me fuking someone else,its purely thru choice.
> 
> I have gone thru large periods of time where i havent fuked anyone else due to us now wanting to 'play' outside our relationship at those given times,keep in mind the women that i play with keep in touch and are but a text away from some seriously filthy fun doing whatever you could possibly imagine,but i never get tempted at those times regardless of whats on offer,regardless of what drugs or drink i have consumed,because i have self control,something a lot of guys LOVE to blame drink/drugs/roids for making them lose,its all a bunch of bullsh1t


Mate, I love you but you have engineered yourself (as the alpha species on this planet dictates) into a situation where you are fuking multiple people whenever (just as nature intended).

You opinion is void from now on:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BTW, I'm not saying all men or women cheat because they do not. As said we do have a choice to deny and overule the sexual imperrative in our genes

But statistic show time and time again - MORE than this Poll suggests - play away.

I have done both, cheated and stayed faithfull.

It depends on the state of the relationship and a few circumstances


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

Uriel said:


> BTW, I'm not saying all men or women cheat because they do not. As said we do have a choice to deny and overule the sexual imperrative in our genes
> 
> But statistic show time and time again - MORE than this Poll suggests - play away.
> 
> ...


Like whether she is a mandonkey bird


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Mate, I love you but you have engineered yourself (as the alpha species on this planet dictates) into a situation where you are fuking multiple people whenever (just as nature intended).
> 
> You opinion is void from now on:laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i think you may be right mate:laugh:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i think you may be right mate:laugh:


He does have a rather convincing point there you man hoor :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> BTW, I'm not saying all men or women cheat because they do not. As said we do have a choice to deny and overule the sexual imperrative in our genes
> 
> But statistic show time and time again - MORE than this Poll suggests - play away.
> 
> ...


i think thats the biggest single factor in cheating right there in otherwise loving relationships,of course dont get me wrong there are men and women out there who cheat relentlessly because they get their kicks from it but i say they are just cvnts by nature.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

weeman said:


> your defo wrong mate and as Rams said all you have written in your post is excuses for cheating.
> 
> Take myself for example,i have the test levels of about 10 bulls due to excessive abuse,i also never come off,i am also a total manslut,i do fuk anything that moves,but only with my partners permission,i also drink and take drugs copiously when i feel the need yet none of those 'governing factors' dictate me fuking someone else,its purely thru choice.
> 
> I have gone thru large periods of time where i havent fuked anyone else due to us now wanting to 'play' outside our relationship at those given times,keep in mind the women that i play with keep in touch and are but a text away from some seriously filthy fun doing whatever you could possibly imagine,but i never get tempted at those times regardless of whats on offer,regardless of what drugs or drink i have consumed,because i have self control,something *a lot of guys LOVE to blame drink/drugs/roids for making them lose,its all a bunch of bullsh1t*


Massive bugbear of mine, I have one or two guys im in contact with who use gear and drink as an excuse to sleep with anything possible and start hassle when out, so infuriating when they try and justify it by what theyre taking, pr1cks:cursing:

As for the question at hand, I've never seen the need for sha66ing about behind your partners back, if you love them then stick with it, if you dont then get the fvck out


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Massive bugbear of mine, I have one or two guys im in contact with who use gear and drink as an excuse to sleep with anything possible and start hassle when out, so infuriating when they try and justify it by what theyre taking, pr1cks:cursing:
> 
> As for the question at hand, *I've never seen the need for sha66ing about behind your partners back,* if you love them then stick with it, if you dont then get the fvck out


true,its MUCH more fun to shag someone right there in front of them,then get them to join in,have one of them hold your.......oops wait a minute,think thats an AL post coming on :lol: :lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

StephenC said:


> As for the question at hand, I've never seen the need for sha66ing about behind your partners back, if you love them then stick with it, if you dont then get the fvck out


What if you love them but the sex has gone downhill and become boring or non-existent? What if you simply don't want to break up the family and willing to stick with it, but need to dabble in some new muff/sausage every so often?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

angieM said:


> Like whether she is a mandonkey bird


axactamundo.

If the question was "would you cheat in a good loving respectful relationship with a babe that fuks you everyday til your teeth are loose"

Then it's a no from me


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> What if you love them but the sex has gone downhill and become boring or non-existent? What if you simply don't want to break up the family and willing to stick with it, but need to dabble in some new muff/sausage every so often?


I wouldn't know about that scenario:whistling:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I wouldn't know about that scenario:whistling:


Was a hypothetical question. Would that make it ok to cheat? Would for me if I felt stuck in a relationship because of love or kids, but would feel a lot of guilt for doing it.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

SiPhil said:


> What if you love them but the sex has gone downhill and become boring or non-existent? What if you simply don't want to break up the family and willing to stick with it, but need to dabble in some new muff/sausage every so often?


Very individual thing mate, i've been in relationships where the sex was phenomenal and on tap constant (now that takes me back:whistling but we didnt always get on great, and ive been in the polar opposite also where tbh the sex was non-existant (through non interest on my part) and had the opportunity to stray if I wanted but it's not for me, as I said individual though.

In the situation youve posted I think you have to analyse why the sex has become that way and resolve it personally, but I tend to be far too idealistic when it comes to relationships, which is why im single:lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> true,its MUCH more fun to shag someone right there in front of them,then get them to join in,have one of them hold your.......oops wait a minute,think thats an AL post coming on :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Just seen this thread ...

Never have and never would - but that's because I have the strength of character and morals whereby I will end a relationship if it gets to a point where I would want to stray ...usually means for me that the current relationship has reached a point of no return so what good is cheating going to do except worsen matters ?

Not sure if it's been mentioned already but...would the same people who said no they would never cheat also maintain that they would never sleep with someone else who was in a relationship if you yourself were single ? do the same rules apply - do you think about the other person's partner and how hurt they would be ?


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

MissBC said:


> agreed, thats all there is to it really!!
> 
> I would never cheat in a relationship, i just couldn't bring myself to do it........ *if i felt i wanted to, i would end things before and then do what ever i wanted to do after!!!*


Have done in the past many times :-(

Would do as above now a days!


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

Jem said:


> Just seen this thread ...
> 
> Never have and never would - but that's because I have the strength of character and morals whereby I will end a relationship if it gets to a point where I would want to stray ...usually means for me that the current relationship has reached a point of no return so what good is cheating going to do except worsen matters ?
> 
> Not sure if it's been mentioned already but...would the same people who said no they would never cheat also maintain that they would never sleep with someone else who was in a relationship if you yourself were single ? do the same rules apply - do you think about the other person's partner and how hurt they would be ?


Its still cheating in my eyes if you know the person is with someone else, and personally wouldnt want to be with someone capable of doing that to his partner.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fuk me - it's like a monastery around here, lol


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Jem said:


> Just seen this thread ...
> 
> Never have and never would - but that's because I have the strength of character and morals whereby I will end a relationship if it gets to a point where I would want to stray ...usually means for me that the current relationship has reached a point of no return so what good is cheating going to do except worsen matters ?
> 
> Not sure if it's been mentioned already but...would the same people who said no they would never cheat also maintain that they would never sleep with someone else who was in a relationship if you yourself were single ? do the same rules apply - do you think about the other person's partner and how hurt they would be ?


Ooooh tought provoking question VMW:thumbup1:

I think for most people who were having a one night stand they would be unlikely to ask:confused1:

If it was a relationship/affair type deal then that's a toughy, defo no physical contact while involved with someone else but could you stop yourself from emotionally and mentally getting involved:whistling:

Going back about 10 years I was out and went home with an older female (young guys dream:lol and when we got back to hers after a bit I noticed a rather large pair of mens trainers in a corner, asked what the deal was "they're my mans but its fine he's away until tomorrow"mg: cue excuses from a frightened young guy imagining a husband coming home early:scared:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Fuk me - it's like a monastery around here, lol


TBH mate i'm not that much different now i'm single, had a hoot on a night out last nigh n was chatting to quite a few females and had an offer or two made but I get as much out of a one night stand as I do going home to crack one off and that saves me buying drinks, taxi fares and the possibility of doing a bunny boiler:lol:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I doubt I would.


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Fuk me - it's like a monastery around here, lol


 :lol: ur just a filthy fecker!!!!


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Ooooh tought provoking question VMW:thumbup1:
> 
> I think for most people who were having a one night stand they would be unlikely to ask:confused1:
> 
> ...


Haha reminds me of when I used to see a girl years ago who's bf was in the clink and would be out every sunday on day release. Used to get woken up all hung over and disorientated, with her half dressed already saying we had to get out as it was 7am and he was due in! Would head over and get back into bed at her mom's in the spare room who would make us brekki. haha funny times!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes angie - if they would cheat on them - chances are, in the future, they might cheat on you ...always gonna be there in the back of your mind I think...would you ever really trust them ?



Uriel said:


> Fuk me - it's like a monastery around here, lol


Just call me sister jem :innocent:



StephenC said:


> Ooooh tought provoking question VMW:thumbup1:
> 
> I think for most people who were having a one night stand they would be unlikely to ask:confused1:
> 
> ...


Yep bang on stephen - in some ways - that makes it even harder though dont you think ? ...the fact that you are refraining from physical contact but still having all the emotions etc ...exaggerates the situation and makes you want it so much more - and that can lead to big trouble :whistling:

:lol: :lol: husband's trainers :lol: :lol:

Just got back from the gym and was chatting to a pal who had been off doing his alley cat bit whilst his missus is staying at her mum's in Hungary ...his hand was all cut and slashed open and he was looking for sympathy - asked him how he did it and he said he was with some girl last night, took her back to his and forgot about the 6ft canvas of him and his lady at the top of the stairs ...he ran up to spin it round and slit his hand open on it .....there is soooome justice after all :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Fuk me - it's like a monastery around here, lol


If it was they would never let me and you in! :beer:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

I think it all comes down to how happy i was in a relationship.

But rite now i'm happy and single so don't have to worry :thumb: .


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

depends.id never intend to but have seen enough in my time to not judge


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> Just seen this thread ...
> 
> Never have and never would - but that's because I have the strength of character and morals whereby I will end a relationship if it gets to a point where I would want to stray ...usually means for me that the current relationship has reached a point of no return so what good is cheating going to do except worsen matters ?
> 
> Not sure if it's been mentioned already but...*would the same people who said no they would never cheat also maintain that they would never sleep with someone else who was in a relationship if you yourself were single ? do the same rules apply - do you think about the other person's partner and how hurt they would be* ?


no,and no i wouldnt think of their partner (unless they told me too :lol: ) and would proceed to unleash a disgusting amount of carnal abuse on them.

sometimes,i do have to admit tho,as much as i dont approve of cheating it is a kick fuking someone that has a partner,just being honest


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> no,and no i wouldnt think of their partner (unless they told me too :lol: ) and would proceed to unleash a disgusting amount of carnal abuse on them.
> 
> sometimes,i do have to admit tho,as much as i dont approve of cheating it is a kick fuking someone that has a partner,just being honest


LMAO at bracketed comment :laugh:

I did actually think of you two as I was typing this and wondered where you stood on the issue ...I guessed right :whistling:

I think I'm confused by that one and thinking the same as stephen re hands off until previous relationship is ended - but thinking it and actually managing to achieve that are quite different animals perhaps .....sometimes forbidden fruit tastes so much sweeter


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

weeman said:


> your defo wrong mate and as Rams said all you have written in your post is excuses for cheating.
> 
> Take myself for example,i have the test levels of about 10 bulls due to excessive abuse,i also never come off,i am also a total manslut,i do fuk anything that moves,but only with my partners permission,i also drink and take drugs copiously when i feel the need yet none of those 'governing factors' dictate me fuking someone else,its purely thru choice.
> 
> I have gone thru large periods of time where i havent fuked anyone else due to us now wanting to 'play' outside our relationship at those given times,keep in mind the women that i play with keep in touch and are but a text away from some seriously filthy fun doing whatever you could possibly imagine,but i never get tempted at those times regardless of whats on offer,regardless of what drugs or drink i have consumed,because i have self control,something a lot of guys LOVE to blame drink/drugs/roids for making them lose,its all a bunch of bullsh1t


I did find YOU replying funny........disagreeing with me...........

I do not judge you...or anyone, but you have sex with more than one person so surely you cant expect your answer to be taken serious...... I dont mean that disrespectfully, as I have NO DOUBT that you and Mrs Weeman have possibley the BEST relationship and are BOTH extremely happy....BUT, you do have sex with more than one person which would negate the EXCUSES to cheat...... :lol: not having a dig either pal.

as for RS007, yes...I think your lying....ha ha

I am in a loving relationship and am 100% committed and love her loads......can I say I wont ever cheat.........NO..............anyone who can say that, as I said before....is not being honest with themselves. MEN wise should i say.

And as for cheating......surely excuses are what is used if you do cheat!!

interesting debate this one. good stuff


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

and thanks for the protein analysis fake hackskii


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hackskii. said:


> Jem, you could defecate on my face and I would swallow and chew.


Oh dear :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Jem said:


> Oh dear :confused1:
> 
> :lol:


It's not the real Hacks in case you didn't know Jem.

It's some bender - check his post count etc.

:confused1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> It's not the real Hacks in case you didn't know Jem.
> 
> It's some bender - check his post count etc.
> 
> :confused1:


I know the real scott would never be so crude :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Anyway, for the record, I would never cheat.

I never have and never will.

Pointless in being in a relationship, IMO.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Yes angie - if they would cheat on them - chances are, in the future, they might cheat on you ...always gonna be there in the back of your mind I think...would you ever really trust them ?
> 
> Just call me sister jem :innocent:
> 
> ...


*i love that....* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I love these threads......"i wouldnt do nowt me"...........hmm yeah right.  ............just saying like.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pea head said:


> I love these threads......"i wouldnt do nowt me"...........hmm yeah right.  ............just saying like.


well some of us are like really, really good :innocent:

...just saying like .... :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

71081 said:


> I did find YOU replying funny........disagreeing with me...........
> 
> I do not judge you...or anyone, but you have sex with more than one person so surely you cant expect your answer to be taken serious...... I dont mean that disrespectfully, as I have NO DOUBT that you and Mrs Weeman have possibley the BEST relationship and are BOTH extremely happy....*BUT, you do have sex with more than one person which would negate the EXCUSES to cheat......* :lol: * not having a dig either pal.*
> 
> ...


didnt take it as a dig mate lol

ok to correct you,me fuking others doesnt negate the need to cheat at all,there are times like i said where we have gone through periods where either one of us or both of us are just not interested in carrying on 'the life', when that happens i defo miss it and defo will fantasize over still doing it,still keep in touch with the people in 'that life' and still get offers from them to come have fun,so if anything there is a good reason to go cheat if ever there was one,but as i said,i have self control and this is what stops me,and we arent talking periods of a cpl of weeks here,we are talking anything up to a year+ at a time in some cases,i/we are defo not excluded from this due to what we do.

God in fact i could go on about the amount of people we know that do what we do but yet still cheat behind their partners backs,which utterly mystifies us lol

As for Rams lying,lol not wanting to look like i am in here backing him up but believe me,i have been best mates with him for going on 15 years or more now and believe me when i say this is one autistic mofo,never in all that time has he shown so much of an inkling of interest in anyone else or experessed wanting to fuk behind his mrs back,he just aint that guy,which surprises folk all the more when they realise that i am his best mate lol in that respect our lifes are polar opposite.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

pea head said:


> I love these threads......"i wouldnt do nowt me"...........hmm yeah right.  ............just saying like.


I've been led astray once and if I'd had gotten the chance I'd have fcuked her senseless, but I've never actually cheated. Good boy me


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been married for 5 years on 30/07 and we've been together 10 years in total. Add in our 3 1/2 year old daughter and that makes an awful lot to throw away just for the sake of knobbing some cum-sponge I've met in a club.

I may not have always felt the same with previous partners, but there was a LOT more class a chemical assistance involved then :whistling: .

It's a trust thing imo. I had BIIIIG jealousy issues as a younger man and it's so true that one tends to judge others by one's own standards. I keep my own standards high and it makes it easier to trust others to do the same.

Integrity means more to me than a ****ed-up BJ.

(It helps that my mrs is proper dirty and has huge boobs though :thumb: )


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

71081 said:


> Wow, cant believe how many men are lying on here!!
> 
> Men, i*n majority cases*, *cannot control themselves!! Especially after beer.*....
> 
> ...


you dont deserve your gf if thats the way you think tbh...... how could you intentionally and KNOWINGLY break the heart of someone your supposed to love? for one night with a girl from the pub?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Hobbio said:


> *I've been married for 5 years on 30/07 and we've been together 10 years in total. Add in our 3 1/2 year old daughter and that makes an awful lot to throw away just for the sake of knobbing some cum-sponge I've met in a club.*
> 
> I may not have always felt the same with previous partners, but there was a LOT more class a chemical assistance involved then :whistling: .
> 
> ...


 good post :thumb:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I guess I'm being cheated on 

God damn it! :cursing:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I guess I'm being cheated on
> 
> God damn it! :cursing:


i went there


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> i went there


 :mellow:

:lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would not cheat and that other guy posting up crap is not me.

I got dragged into some supplement war and I dont even use protein powders, I hardly even use any supplements anymore.

I dont know why some moron did that, I dont even go into the supplement threads.

So, for any of the ladies my imposter flamed or insulted, I am sorry.

I think that dude is into transexuals anyway.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

WRT said:


> I've been led astray once and if I'd had gotten the chance I'd have fcuked her senseless, but I've never actually cheated. Good boy me


Yes good boy ....but i bet those peanuts were throbbing like a Van Der Graff generator :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

pea head said:


> Yes good boy ....but i bet those peanuts were throbbing like a Van Der Graff generator :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Like I say, I would have if we ever got around to it. Girlfriend was a [email protected] anyway.


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm a man low standards & constantly fail to meet them.

I don't cheat.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I stuck RKs dildo up my ar$e one time when she was out, and put it back in the drawer without even washing it

Does that count as cheating :confused1:


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

Ive been with my fella 15yrs and not cheated. However like others have said we've had not just bad weeks we've had the odd bad year. After a really long time the sun doesnt shine out of your backside anymore and then someone else comes along who thinks the sun does and before you know it you feel taken for granted and the rots sets in. Those are times when you've got to dig deep. Once you've weathered a couple of those then I think you have the right to say I would NEVER until then spraff what you would or wouldnt do cautiously.


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

rs007 said:


> I stuck RKs dildo up my ar$e one time when she was out, and put it back in the drawer without even washing it
> 
> Does that count as cheating :confused1:


nah the missus told me she cleaned it with your toothbrush


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

rs007 said:


> I stuck RKs dildo up my ar$e one time when she was out, and put it back in the drawer without even washing it
> 
> Does that count as cheating :confused1:


 only if you told it you loved it as you were ramming yourself mate


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Kezz said:


> only if you told it you loved it as you were ramming yourself mate


It was only one in and one out, I'm not a fvkcing gay - I was experimenting


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I would not cheat and that other guy posting up crap is not me.
> 
> I got dragged into some supplement war and I dont even use protein powders, I hardly even use any supplements anymore.
> 
> ...


What are you trying to say about me scott :confused1:  :confused1: ....he liked me and I'm not a transexual I promise :confused1:

For the record I knew it wasnt you :thumbup1:


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Jem said:


> What are you trying to say about me scott :confused1:  :confused1: ....he liked me and *I'm not a transexual I promise* :confused1:
> 
> For the record I knew it wasnt you :thumbup1:


this isn't the first time you've had to proclaim you aren't a tranny. next time i think pictorial evidence will be required. :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> It was only one in and one out, I'm not a fvkcing gay - I was experimenting


If it looked like a real penis with veins and hairy pods - you are a buffty.

If it was just a plain plastic cylinder then you are a normal healthy bloke enjoying back door sensations:laugh::laugh:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jem said:


> What are you trying to say about me scott :confused1:  :confused1: ....he liked me and I'm not a transexual I promise :confused1:
> 
> For the record I knew it wasnt you :thumbup1:


Thanks for not thinking it was me, I am not like that.

I fail to see how come some men think insulting women does something positive. :confused1:

Its ok, I got his email address, his name and all the information I need.

I actually think it is STC nutrition, and until he apologises to me, I am going to all the boards he is on and flame his company and products.

Thats how I roll. :lol:

I do have alot of free time at work, let the games begin. :thumb: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> If it looked like a real penis with veins and hairy pods - you are a buffty.
> 
> If it was just a plain plastic cylinder then you are a normal healthy bloke enjoying back door sensations:laugh::laugh:


am a gonna take the 5th on any further detail


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

never have, doubt i will


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I have in the past in my younger years but I never will again.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> No! I do not cheat. Having had my heart ripped and stomped on by cheating ex means I would never do that to another person. If I want to have sex or whatever with someone else then either there is a problem in the relationship that needs to be worked through, or I've had too much to drink...In which case it is time to go home to bed.
> 
> It all boils down to respect.


This, although i fear if my partner cheats on me i will cheat on them to get back at them. Although that will just cause a never ending vicious cycle.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

If i knew i wouldnt get caught ( and depending on the situation )- hmmmmmm. I wouldnt give a sh it if my missus cheated on me, whats the point, ill just move on, time heals- relationships, its not like death of a close freind, family or a child, break ups- f uck it move on, cheats, same. bigger and worst things in life.

Ans for teh record i have never cheated even having a long distance relationship for three and a half years with pleasnty of opps.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

In the past I have been a serial cheater, but have been with my Fiance now for nearly year and know that I would never do anything to jeopordise what we have. With her I have found my soul mate, and I can honestly say I don't look at other women in that way any more - My heart has finally started to rule my dick

Soppy/Gay...but true


----------



## johnlondon2 (Dec 3, 2010)

no


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

No, never.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dtlv74, damn man, that avatar is huge.......................


----------



## Carlo (Jan 15, 2011)

OrganicSteel said:


> Yes I would, because I'm a despicable, scummy man with no morals


OrganicSteel pure quality post there lol


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

No, i can quite happily say i have never cheated and never will. I have been cheated on a couple of times and know how it feels. It's one hell of a nasty feeling.

I am with someone for a reason, so would never feel the need to cheat.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok assuming none of the following count I'm always faithful

Ex sex

Different post codes

I don't cum

She don't cum

I don't know her name

She don't know my name

If it wasn't in a bed

If you don't kiss

If she doesn't use her tongue

If its only the once

If she's crap

If she turns out to be a he

I'm sure I can think if a few more but that's a good start


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Shorty1002 said:


> In the past I have been a serial cheater, but have been with my Fiance now for nearly year and know that I would never do anything to jeopordise what we have. With her I have found my soul mate, and I can honestly say I don't look at other women in that way any more - My heart has finally started to rule my dick
> 
> Soppy/Gay...but true


well said  least u have the balls to say it!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Shorty1002 said:


> In the past I have been a serial cheater, but have been with my Fiance now for nearly year and know that I would never do anything to jeopordise what we have. With her I have found my soul mate, and I can honestly say I don't look at other women in that way any more - My heart has finally started to rule my dick
> 
> Soppy/Gay...but true


just wait till youve been married a couple of years

youll be like a dog with 2 d1cks


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jecko said:


> *No, i can quite happily say i have never cheated and never will. I have been cheated on a couple of times and know how it feels. It's one hell of a nasty feeling. *


exaclty what i was going to say, never have and never would cheat, why would you when you are with someone, clearly you are with them for a reason. I have been cheated on and it honeslty killed me inside finding out on more than one occasion  but if you can find that right person in the end or help the wrong bit in a good person reaslise what they have then i can safely say that you will get no better feeling in the world.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Was_Eric said:


> *just wait till youve been married a couple of years*
> 
> youll be like a dog with 2 d1cks


that shouldnt matter and if it does you shouldnt be married in the first place


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

i definately say that noone can answer this question NO

well the only people who could are those who might have been circumsized or what ever the female version is


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

i always look forward to my girl cheating ;-)

I get a night of...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I dont get that married thing, been with my mrs coming up 5 years and getting married in may. People say that things change when your married, after 5 years, i really cant see that happening just because she has taken my last name??


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

MissBC said:


> that shouldnt matter and if it does you shouldnt be married in the first place


you are right, it was a joke

i know it wasnt funny - have been married 6 years and i havent cheated

would i ever cheat, i dont think so, but i cant catagorically say no, it would depend on the situation

I have been some some tight squeezes so far mind and i havent cheated


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> i definately say that noone can answer this question NO
> 
> well the only people who could are those who might have been circumsized or what ever the female version is


Dont agree mate. I think you can say that everyone might want to, but i really wouldnt do it and would end things before doing so.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Dont agree mate. I think you can say that everyone might want to, but i really wouldnt do it and would end things before doing so.


im not sure you would


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I dont get that married thing, been with my mrs coming up 5 years and getting married in may. People say that things change when your married, after 5 years, i really cant see that happening just because she has taken my last name??


exaclty.... how come people think that cause you get married you automatically loose the feelings you had for your girlfriend before you got married! i think its an excuse for all the asshole guys to be like ' i can cheat, im marrried now and when your married you dont feel the same'


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Was_Eric said:


> you are right, it was a joke
> 
> i know it wasnt funny - have been married 6 years and i havent cheated
> 
> ...


If you cant say you would never cheat then you dont deserve your wife! you should love her unconditionally and with all your heart and that would give you reason to say NO I WOULD NEVER CHEAT otherwise why did you marry her in the first place


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

MissBC said:


> If you cant say you would never cheat then you dont deserve your wife! you should love her unconditionally and with all your heart and that would give you reason to say NO I WOULD NEVER CHEAT otherwise why did you marry her in the first place


i dont agree

i love her unconditionally with all my heart

with the outlook that you or your partner will never cheat is unrealistic, people who have no intentions of cheating, love their partners more than anything, would swear on their families lives that they wouldnt cheat, cheat

thats life, i havent cheated but I have the mindset that there is the posibility that i will be presented with an situation and that im not an all moralled up saint and i am realistic and im prepared

I would say there is a good percentage of people on this poll who have said - No Ill never cheat and i hate people that do, have cheated on their current girlfirends before writing that and since


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> im not sure you would


please continue...why dont you think i would?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> i dont agree
> 
> i love her unconditionally with all my heart
> 
> ...


oh, i see now. Becuase you cheat, you feel that everyone is capable of doing it...


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> please continue...why dont you think i would?


what is the percentage of people who love their girlfriends/boyfriends cheat and then dump them, or dump them before they cheat?

i would say its very low

there is a posibility that you will cheat, however remote there is the posibility, and i think if that happened, the slight chance that it is, you would stay with your girlfriend


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> oh, i see now. Becuase you cheat, you feel that everyone is capable of doing it...


if you read it again it says that i dont cheat


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> what is the percentage of people who love their girlfriends/boyfriends cheat and then dump them, or dump them before they cheat?
> 
> i would say its very low
> 
> there is a posibility that you will cheat, however remote there is the posibility, and i think if that happened, the slight chance that it is, you would stay with your girlfriend


mate, not being big headed. I've had loads of chances to cheat from hot girls (im sure loads of guys on here have). But a hot girl is a hot girl. What you have with your partner is something different to some lusty sex.

Only way i would even spilt up with my mrs would be because things changed between us. But even then still wouldn't cheat. Im still going to care about her too much to do something like that, even if i didnt find her attractive anymore.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> if you read it again it says that i dont cheat


Sorry, meant because you feel its a possibility for you then it must apply to everyone.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've cheated lots of times before. Doubt I'd do it again though, it's not worth all the upset for just a mind blowing, back scratching, neck biting, hard moaning, awesome fook!!! Oh hang on..........


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> I've cheated lots of times before. Doubt I'd do it again though, it's not worth all the upset for just a mind blowing, back scratching, neck biting, hard moaning, awesome fook!!! Oh hang on..........


Yeah, surely when that (5mins for you  ) is over you will instantly think "fu.ck, what have i done".


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Was_Eric said:


> just wait till youve been married a couple of years
> 
> youll be like a dog with 2 d1cks


i would be inclined to agree with you on that.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Sorry, meant because you feel its a possibility for you then it must apply to everyone.


id say it probly does apply to eveyone

i might be wrong


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> id say it probly does apply to eveyone
> 
> i might be wrong


I suppose long long term you could be right. But with current morals, it just wouldn't. People change though i suppose.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> mate, not being big headed. I've had loads of chances to cheat from hot girls (im sure loads of guys on here have). But a hot girl is a hot girl. What you have with your partner is something different to some lusty sex.
> 
> Only way i would even spilt up with my mrs would be because things changed between us. But even then still wouldn't cheat. Im still going to care about her too much to do something like that, even if i didnt find her attractive anymore.


i agree, but you are in your 20s? so you are gonna be married 50 years?

there is a lot of time in 50 years and a lot of things can happen, there is the posibility in that time that you or anyone will be in a situation where you could cheat


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've never regreted cheating mate. No point feeling bad for something you clearly want to do. Just the way I see it though. I say I wouldn't do it now but I think there's always one person who you just can't say no to. It's just a matter of them finding you.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> i agree, but you are in your 20s? so you are gonna be married 50 years?
> 
> there is a lot of time in 50 years and a lot of things can happen, there is the posibility in that time *that you or anyone will be in a situation where you could cheat*


well yeah, like i just said, its happened lots already. But i can only see feeling between me and my mrs getting stronger, not weaker, therefore even less chance of me cheating. Yeah we arnt perfect and argue a fair amount (only this morning she didnt put the lid on my food properly so i went mental, ok as ill blame tren when i get home  ). Maybe, just maybe the woman your with doesnt give you the same feeling/security mine does?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> I've never regreted cheating mate. No point feeling bad for something you clearly want to do. Just the way I see it though. I saw I wouldn't do it now but I think there's always one person who you just can't say no to. It's just a matter of them finding you.


That must be based on their looks then right. Cos you arnt really going to know these people that well. I mean, everytime you go out, there are sh.it loads of good looking girls wearing fu.ck all. Don't mean im jumping on them. Cos they are just good looking girls.

Maybe im just so wet, that i actually like personalities a lot.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Far from it, I'm not into strangers. How can you have awesome sex with someone you don't know? Don't get me wrong I see girls and think "Jesus she's gorgeous" but if I don't get along with her chatting then it's a no go. One of the best girls I ever went with wasn't anything that special to look at but we got on that well and clicked the sex was some of the best ever.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I suppose long long term you could be right. But with current morals, it just wouldn't. *People change though i suppose*.


Touche, hence why I think everyone COULD cheat regardless of what they currently feel.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i think it's very ignorant to say 'if you cheat you shouldn't be with them'

when you first start seeing someone, you always feel like you'll never cheat, and that they're the one etc

but feelings change, and right or wrong, some people may cheat. And, now try and get your head round this, they still love their partner.

I had an affair which lasted a year during a past relationship, because i wasn't getting what i needed SEXUALLY. But in every other way, i thought she was perfect, and we got on like a house on fire.

Why would i throw that away because the sex was bad, surely THAT would be wrong, and shallow? And as for just making do with the bad sex and lack of any sexual chemistry, some people, like me, just can't do it.

So i had the affair, i didn't live with either woman, so it was easy to do it discreetly so no one ever found out, thus no one got hurt.

i'm not saying this is the way forward for everyone, but to push your own methods/beliefs on others in a self-righteous way is just ignorant.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

RACK said:


> Far from it, I'm not into strangers. *How can you have awesome sex with someone you don't know*? Don't get me wrong I see girls and think "Jesus she's gorgeous" but if I don't get along with her chatting then it's a no go. One of the best girls I ever went with wasn't anything that special to look at but we got on that well and clicked the sex was some of the best ever.


oh, you can mate, you can....


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Never.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok Hamsternuts, it's possible  I just like to get in their head hahaha


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

RACK said:


> Ok Hamsternuts, it's possible  I just like to get in their head hahaha


i get can far enough inside someone's head to make it temporarily intense and emotional in about 3 seconds


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i think it's very ignorant to say 'if you cheat you shouldn't be with them'
> 
> when you first start seeing someone, you always feel like you'll never cheat, and that they're the one etc
> 
> ...


Surely the right thing would have been to work on your sexual relationship, not cheat on her!


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

No not for me. I know it would hurt my wife.

Boring? Yeah I probably am.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Surely the right thing would have been to work on your sexual relationship, not cheat on her!


the woman in question was the least sexual a person could possibly be. She was good-looking, and we did have sex, when I initiated it, but if i didn't, she'd have been happy to never do it. I tried to work on it, little things like asking her to text me the odd saucy message here and there, but never in 3 years did she even do that. And if i did, the only reply i got was 'ok that sounds nice' or something equally as bland.

When we did have sex it was like shágging a log with a hole in it

You can only try so hard when someone is so completely non-sexual

so tell me, what other option was there? I didn't take it lightly, i spent a long time just wánking myself into oblivion, and i knew that breaking up with her would destroy her (it did, eventually, but we broke up for different reasons)


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> oh, i see now. Becuase you cheat, you feel that everyone is capable of doing it...


exactly....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Was_Eric said:


> there is a posibility that you will cheat, however remote there is the posibility, and i think if that happened, the slight chance that it is, *you would stay with your girlfriend*


then that brings lying into it on your part? cause if your in a loving committed relationship and you had been with them for a long time and you cheated and TOLD HER then i highly doubt you would get the chance to stay with her weather you wanted to or not! So if your saying that there is a chance that 'you would stay with her' that implies that you are not going to tell her which is a million times WORSE


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

RACK said:


> I've cheated lots of times before. Doubt I'd do it again though, it's not worth all the upset for just a mind blowing, back scratching, neck biting, hard moaning, awesome fook!!! Oh hang on..........


what makes you think you can have that with your girlfriend? why do all men think they can only get this from s random shag??


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

MissBC said:


> what makes you think you can have that with your girlfriend? why do all men think they can only get this from s random shag??


I do have that with my gf, not so much with past gf's but sometimes the fact that it's with someone different just hightens the pleasure.

Plus I never really go for randomers, even when I'm single, as I mentioned I prefer to know someone first and see what turns them on and so on, always makes it better.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Surely the right thing would have been to work on your sexual relationship, not cheat on her!


exaclty what i was thinking. you were not even willing to try, you just went and ****ed someone else!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RACK said:


> Ok Hamsternuts, it's possible  I just like to get in their head hahaha


is skull fcking legal?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> the woman in question was the least sexual a person could possibly be. She was good-looking, and we did have sex, when I initiated it, but if i didn't, she'd have been happy to never do it. I tried to work on it, little things like asking her to text me the odd saucy message here and there, but never in 3 years did she even do that. And if i did, the only reply i got was 'ok that sounds nice' or something equally as bland.
> 
> When we did have sex it was like shágging a log with a hole in it
> 
> ...


nothing to add but lol.

Is i wrong that i do that and have sex lots. It's not that you just didnt do it for her in the sack then? (might not have been the right size/shape to press the right buttons).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> I do have that with my gf, not so much with past gf's but sometimes the fact that it's with someone different just hightens the pleasure.
> 
> Plus I never really go for randomers, even when I'm single, as I mentioned I prefer to know someone first and see what turns them on and so on, always makes it better.


I like sex with kate when she is drunk. She turn into an animal. Like someone else. So it goes from being good to "what the f.ucks going on" (you have to be sober though or dont notice it as much....i like getting her drunk!)


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> nothing to add but lol.
> 
> Is i wrong that i do that and have sex lots. It's not that you just didnt do it for her in the sack then? (might not have been the right size/shape to press the right buttons).


Bit harsh that.... the truth is i had a GF like that, would of had more sexual thrills from a log with a hole in it too... she was just plain awful in the sack. I know my level but there is only so much you can do or want to do after a while with a girl who's got scores a 0.1/10 in the sack.

lothario or not, some girls are just plain sh1t at fcking.... i found this more to do with the really pretty girls...

my missus is dynamite in the sack, no need to cheat or even think about it.

its rare when you find someone on the same sex wave length


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ok dont you all have that thing where the emotional side is great but hell you've already done the body.

I mean like thats why we like porn so we can have a different girl every time. Sex to start with is awesome but after a few months (at best) the rush just isnt the same when you see there bodys etc. After years you can walk around naked and not even think about it.

The intence rush of the first time with someone new is unbeatable.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

d4ead said:


> ok dont you all have that thing where the emotional side is great but hell you've already done the body.
> 
> I mean like thats why we like porn so we can have a different girl every time. Sex to start with is awesome but after a few months (at best) the rush just isnt the same when you see there bodys etc. After years you can walk around naked and not even think about it.
> 
> The intence rush of the first time with someone new is unbeatable.


because you havent met someone who does that for you...

if my missus walks around without clothes or i see her in the bath its time i get a knob on and its happy sexy time 

Granted its 19 months in on the relationship but previous ones i was rinsing redtube for new material after 6 months lol


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

MissBC said:


> exaclty what i was thinking. you were not even willing to try, you just went and ****ed someone else!


calm yourself down firstly.

not willing to try? What makes you assume that?

get off your soap box, not everythings in black and white, and not everyone who cheats is a scum bag

i respect you if you've never cheated, but not everyone is in the same position.



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> nothing to add but lol.
> 
> Is i wrong that i do that and have sex lots. It's not that you just didnt do it for her in the sack then? (might not have been the right size/shape to press the right buttons).


the thing is mate, when we DID have sex, she thought it was awesome, how does that work? and yes, i worked with her and did everything she 'liked'

so the issue wasn't me sexually, and it's not my ego talking either


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Bit harsh that.... the truth is i had a GF like that, would of had more sexual thrills from a log with a hole in it too... she was just plain awful in the sack. I know my level but there is only so much you can do or want to do after a while with a girl who's got scores a 0.1/10 in the sack.
> 
> lothario or not, some girls are just plain sh1t at fcking.... i found this more to do with the really pretty girls...
> 
> ...


He knows im joking. He's constantly harsh to me


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i dunno maybe thats the love side.... i mean dont get me wrong i was married 13 years and had great sex from start to finish... but after it was over my first time with someone knew totally blow me away.

That said wife did have 2 kids so ......


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ahhh gotcha PH, in that case....probably a small knob


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

MissBC said:


> exaclty what i was thinking. you were not even willing to try, you just went and ****ed someone else!





PowerHouseMcGru said:


> nothing to add but lol.
> 
> Is i wrong that i do that and have sex lots. It's not that you just didnt do it for her in the sack then? (might not have been the right size/shape to press the right buttons).





PowerHouseMcGru said:


> He knows im joking. He's constantly harsh to me


i actually thought you were being serious, and it was a fair question to ask anyway.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> because you havent met someone who does that for you...
> 
> if my missus walks around without clothes or i see her in the bath its time i get a knob on and its happy sexy time
> 
> Granted its 19 months in on the relationship but previous ones i was rinsing redtube for new material after 6 months lol


haha, i still get a boner when i see my mrs bubble butt bouncing around!

Or instantly when she says "lets shower together" (as we live with her parents at the mo, that can only mean one thing. Use the water noise to drown out sound!)


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ohh hell yeh very....

but the greeks said this was good and less barbaric didnt they pmsl


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> ahhh gotcha PH, in that case....probably a small knob


TINY mate.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

im only a year into my new relationship and im still horny for her.... its very early days yet though


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i actually thought you were being serious, and it was a fair question to ask anyway.


Im not that much of a cun.t lol

My ex was nothing compared to my current. She couldnt often come unless there is c.lit stimulation.

I only have to blow on this one to get her wriggling and doing the crazy stomach tensing thing!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> TINY mate.


Its ok pal, you only need 3 inches to smash the most sensitive area anyway!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

3? shít


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> 3? shít


well if she into anal, you can hit another area that is only 2 inches.....how that (its the best i can do!)


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> That must be based on their looks then right. Cos you arnt really going to know these people that well. I mean, everytime you go out, there are sh.it loads of good looking girls wearing fu.ck all. Don't mean im jumping on them. Cos they are just good looking girls.
> 
> Maybe im just so wet, that i actually like personalities a lot.


  I am married with 3 kids all 5 and under, i have an amazing wife and family


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> I am married with 3 kids all 5 and under, i have an amazing wife and family


was meant to RACK mate.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

in all seriousness, like your ex she'd only cum from clitoral stimulae, and sometimes it took ages, i much have the strongest jaw in the world

but i still did it, whenever she wanted


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

MissBC said:


> then that brings lying into it on your part? cause if your in a loving committed relationship and you had been with them for a long time and you cheated and TOLD HER then i highly doubt you would get the chance to stay with her weather you wanted to or not! So if your saying that there is a chance that 'you would stay with her' that implies that you are not going to tell her which is a million times WORSE


you are right

its what happens in the real world tho


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> was meant to RACK mate.


i quoted the wrong post soz


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

my girl deservs to be cheated on she often tries to stick her rabbit toy or finger in my bum, told her a million times im not into this shi t.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> my girl deservs to be cheated on she often tries to stick her rabbit toy or finger in my bum, told her a million times im not into this shi t.


firstly, pointless post in this discussion.

secondly, you might like it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> my girl deservs to be cheated on she often tries to stick her rabbit toy or finger in my bum, told her a million times im not into this shi t.


(i like a pointless post, nice one)

haha, my mrs put her finger in my bum once as she said i could only do her bum if i knew what it felt like. Lets just say, ive not let her do it again!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Think its a bit difficult to defend yourself if you have cheated, its the worst form of lying and im sure you wouldnt want it to happen the other way round.

I have cheated not proud of it but usually when i didnt trust the other person and usually for good reason.

When i have completeley trusted the other person and its been along term relationship i havent, women lie just as much as men if i hadnt got my fingers burnt then i may have a different outlook but plenty of women are untrustworthy.....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> Think its a bit difficult to defend yourself if you have cheated, its the worst form of lying and im sure you wouldnt want it to happen the other way round.
> 
> I have cheated not proud of it but usually when i didnt trust the other person and usually for good reason.
> 
> When i have completeley trusted the other person and its been along term relationship i havent, women lie just as much as men if i hadnt got my fingers burnt then i may have a different outlook but plenty of women are untrustworthy.....


i think once you have cheated, you wont trust another person. You cant trust others if you cant trust yourself.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> Think its a bit difficult to defend yourself if you have cheated, its the worst form of lying and im sure you wouldnt want it to happen the other way round.
> 
> *I have cheated not proud of it but usually when i didnt trust the other person and usually for good reason.*
> 
> When i have completeley trusted the other person and its been along term relationship i havent, women lie just as much as men if i hadnt got my fingers burnt then i may have a different outlook but plenty of women are untrustworthy.....


not really a justification though is it?

i felt i was doing it because it was the only option to keep everyone happy (myself included), and keep the relationship going

sounds like you're using yours as an excuse...


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i think once you have cheated, you wont trust another person. You cant trust others if you cant trust yourself.


nah, that makes no sense and is completely untrue in my case anyway

have you ever cheated?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i think once you have cheated, you wont trust another person. You cant trust others if you cant trust yourself.


Mate i never used to be like this but i have been fcuked over a few times and been in loads of different relationships and when you get older its aload worse!

I found out my current mrs recently met up with her ex and hes been sniffing around for a while...so just when i thought things were going ok...bang! another one for the fcukhead list...it doesnt help being paranoid either!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> nah, that makes no sense and is completely untrue in my case anyway
> 
> have you ever cheated?


No mate. (thats why im 24 and only ever been with 2 girls) Ex 16 - 19, current 19 - 24. Im not just saying what i think is write. Im saying what i practice. Otherwise, it means s.hit!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> not really a justification though is it?
> 
> i felt i was doing it because it was the only option to keep everyone happy (myself included), and keep the relationship going
> 
> sounds like you're using yours as an excuse...


Mate i agree but its all just an excuse both of our reasoning....i do it as a back up and because i think its happening to me, thats my reason not an excuse


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> Mate i never used to be like this but i have been fcuked over a few times and been in loads of different relationships and when you get older its aload worse!
> 
> I found out my current mrs recently met up with her ex and hes been sniffing around for a while...so just when i thought things were going ok...bang! another one for the fcukhead list...it doesnt help being paranoid either!


i can understand from guys or girls that have had it done to them, fortunatly i havent. might be completely different if it had (and prob would). I prob not trust anyone.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> because you havent met someone who does that for you...
> 
> if my missus walks around without clothes or i see her in the bath its time i get a knob on and its happy sexy time
> 
> Granted its 19 months in on the relationship but previous ones i was rinsing redtube for new material after 6 months lol


LOL DB is the same... if we even just kiss (fully clothed) his BIG man downstairs (that will get me brownie points) rises to attention ready for action or if he catches a glimpse of my boobies or i send him a naughty picture etc.... i met him about 2 years and 4 months ago, granted initially we wearnt in a 'relationship'  but thats a fair amount of time and we still react the same way, prob more so since we started living together!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> No mate. (thats why im 24 and only ever been with 2 girls) Ex 16 - 19, current 19 - 24. Im not just saying what i think is write. Im saying what i practice. Otherwise, it means s.hit!


well if you've never cheated why are you stating the mindset of someone who has?

it's good that you haven't but don't waffle mate



tonyc74 said:


> Mate i agree but its all just an excuse both of our reasoning....i do it as a back up and because i think its happening to me, thats my reason not an excuse


fair enough, like i said i'm not in a position to judge, but i've heard people use your excuse alot and it always makes me chuckle

anyway i hope my days of cheating are over, i've found someone i love loads, and if i start to feel differently, i'll leave, cos although i thought i was doing the right (?) thing before, i didn't feel good about it


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> well if you've never cheated why are you stating the mindset of someone who has?
> 
> it's good that you haven't but don't waffle mate
> 
> ...


Yeah like i said its a reason i dont excuse myself for it lying to someone and cheating on them is wrong whatever is behind it...i dont judge anyone else for doing it...

Good luck with the mrs, hope mine pans out as well been ****ing around for years now had enough!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

amen brother


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> *well if you've never cheated why are you stating the mindset of someone who has?*
> 
> it's good that you haven't but don't waffle mate
> 
> ...


lol, all my mates do, and guess what...we talk about it.

And i dont reemeber waffleing


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, all my mates do, and guess what...we talk about it.
> 
> And i dont reemeber waffleing


you said, 'you can't trust someone if you've cheated'

seemed like a strange thing to say if you haven't

i'm not digging you out anyway, you've managed to make your point without using a soapbox as high as some others, fair play


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> you said, 'you can't trust someone if you've cheated'
> 
> seemed like a strange thing to say if you haven't
> 
> i'm not digging you out anyway, you've managed to make your point without using a soapbox as high as some others, fair play


I get that idea from my sister gf and her bf.

They both got together whilst cheating on each others partner.

Therefore, whenever one is not with the other. They think they are cheating. Cos both know the other is capable.


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was cheated on by my ex wife, so i turned into no commitment no pain type of guy, and banged my way through relationships at one point having 5 on the go lying to some but others new they called me dial a shag, so yes i was a unscrupulous bounder,but since meeting my current GF/fiancee of 3 years i have no need to nor want to stray i found my soul mate.


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

You see in others what you know in yourself


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

cant say until uve stared temptation in the face.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

No wouldn't ever dream of it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Have cheated in every relationship i've been in/will cheat in every relatioship i'm gonna be in.

I want ass, if I find better ass, I will happily jump ship.

Sounds bad, but its similar to the food chain really.


----------



## maskill86 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lol I have cheated in all my relationships even at the start of present one 3 years ago...... But I wudnt agen I'm still gettin stick for it now wasn't worth sleepin with her mate at all she was sh1t anyway but I have changed my ways now I'm under lock and key... I blame my dad he and lyin cheatin bastard aswell...


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Never, had it done to me and it crushed me. Took me years to overcome this and trust another woman again but i got there. If you wanna cheat then stay out of relationships cos someone always gets hurt.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

I got offered an shag off an amazing and i mean absolutely stunning lass, a few months ago, turned it down cos i wanted to make things work with the missus and my little boy!

Found out 3 weeks later she had been shagging the life out of some big ass watery roid head, i mean dont get me wrong i like gear but not when you look like a fuc*in blow up ball!!

Anyway point is he knew who i was (as in her bf) and still did it! So he ended up in hospital and i fuc*ed her sister.... end of!!


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I wouldnt but all my friends do.

I dont know many lads who are around my age (22) and would say no to sex.

my mates been with his gf for 5 years and probably shaged about 40 girls(no lie) behind her back

havent got a clue why he bothers with her especially that they split up once

I think he could be narcissistic(sp) as hes actualy said to me its ok for lads to cheat just not ok for girls


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

will-uk said:


> I got offered an shag off an amazing and i mean absolutely stunning lass, a few months ago, turned it down cos i wanted to make things work with the missus and my little boy!
> 
> Found out 3 weeks later she had been shagging the life out of some big ass watery roid head, i mean dont get me wrong i like gear but not when you look like a fuc*in blow up ball!!
> 
> Anyway point is he knew who i was (as in her bf) and still did it! So he ended up in hospital and* i fuc*ed her sister.... end of!! *


Haha fantastic!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> cant say until uve stared temptation in the face.


This, in the past i have thought "my gf is ace, i'll be good to her"

But then later on that day when you are out at with the lads drunk and some sexy little cheeky thing starts grabbing your cock and being dirty / suggestive

Game over for any man who likes sex


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well im not sure where i stand here, it would be very hard for me if someone was showing interest and stroking my ego to actually not be interested in them.. even though i am married and have been with my wife nearly 11 years, and she is awesome, she will do anything for me if i asked her too without question, so why in my eyes would i let someone else tempt me to the point of cheating ??

i cant actually answer that. perhaps i dont know what i want out of life, perhaps im just a sellfish b4stard. or perhaps i think you only live once nd get one chance to do what you want to do.. i dont know. i really cant answer why you would want your cake and eat it. but i fear thats what i would want...

Yeah its probably a hoping not to get caught thing rather than actually thinking through the consequences and doing it anyway...

curiosity after all did kill the cat !!!! variety is the spice of life. why so many sayings in favour of doing what you want when you want...

but then its so wrong to actually do that ??

I understand the other point about if you want to shag about then get out of the relationship. well if you did that and then shagged about butdecided you still wanted your ex so went back to them does that make it easier to say you never cheated on them ?? or is it just better to gamble, if you dont get caught fair enough, but if you do get caught i suppose you could have finished the relationship anyway so whats the difference your partner still get hurt either way ??? well i guess at least you have never lied to them if you do finish it first, its so hard to go through your one life thinking that this is what you want or that is what you need...

this is not s dress rehearsal its the one and only deal we get... should any of it really matter ????


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't understand why people cheat

Why they lie?

I couldn't do it, if I wanted to cheat I would not love the person so I know I wouldn't want to be with them.


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

I would never do that...so wrong .


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

what would u do if your girl cheated on you lets hear it


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

i have cheated in the past with my ex.but now with my current gf i wouldnt no,as i dont think its really worth messing a good relationship up.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

moby1991 said:


> what would u do if your girl cheated on you lets hear it


then i would go berserk and probably kick the crap out of the guy if i knew who he was,who wouldnt.like they say you dont mow another guys lawn.


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

I have in the past but never would now, shes been so good to me, and so understanding. Plus when your away for months on end seeing crazy $hit it kinda put things in perspective....... oh god why have a posted this!!


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

i cant control myself when it comes to girls...

I lost 2 very close mates cause of it. Slept with one's sister and slept with the others gf. Its not big its its smart but my penis takes control


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

OJay said:


> I don't understand why people cheat
> 
> Why they lie?
> 
> I couldn't do it, if I wanted to cheat I would not love the person so I know I wouldn't want to be with them.


x2

Does the right hand count as cheating ? 

Then I'm guilty in all my relationships and the current one, damnit!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Don-karam said:


> x2
> 
> Does the right hand count as cheating ?
> 
> Then I'm guilty in all my relationships and the current one, damnit!


lol i think you will find most are guilty of that.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I simply could not cheat on my girlfriend, I haven't cheated before but that's because I've never really been in a relationship before. She doesn't deserve it.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

No because Karma is a bitch.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Why would I get married if i wanted to cheat???? So that's a no, simples!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Your not a real man unless you cheat,

Thats how my dad bought me up so ill stand by it


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Your not a real man unless you cheat,
> 
> Thats how my dad bought me up so ill stand by it


I'd rather not be a real man in that case then


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Your not a real man unless you cheat,
> 
> Thats how my dad bought me up so ill stand by it


im sorry but i believe your dad was wrong.......

your not a real man unless you cheat and dont get caught!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

have done before, wouldn't again though, karma's a b*tch


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

when you have muscles, a body like a greek god, a chiseled jaw line, and a cocky attitude ( or none of that and just oads of mny) why not ride whatever comes your way. Your only young once!

Ask yourself this... "what would charlie sheen do?"


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

deep85 said:


> Ask yourself this... "what would charlie sheen do?"


Lol


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

austin84 said:


> Lol


and a man with a shoe collection like that i bet is a bit of ladies man lol! from reading girls mags ( i live with 3 girls) one of the first things women notice is shoes! so im sure austin there gets his fair share!


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Never again. I'm embarrassed by it. But I love the poon.


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

I wouldn't. What goes around comes around and all that jive.


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

i believe in love....

ived loved my girlfriends to bits and spoilt them rotten but when another girl shows interest its so hard to say no. God cursed me with a willy tht overides my brain


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

90 percent of men would and 70 percent of women wouldn!t. Men want a shag women want romance and shoes.


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

rocky666 said:


> 90 percent of men would and 70 percent of women wouldn!t. Men want a shag women want romance and shoes.


60% of the time it works every time


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

60 percent only if you buy em a handbag aswell!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Im pretty sure women cheat on par with men, they just hide it better


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Im pretty sure women cheat on par with men, they just hide it better


X2. Men like to brag about who theve shaged and women just love getting shaged without anyone knowing.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ive never cheated personally


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

bighead1985 said:


> Ive never cheated personally


Never? , what age are you and how many relastionships have you been in.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I met a girl years ago when i was seeing my ex and before i even kissed the other girl i left my girl friend

I couldnt bring my self to cheat, it all fell through with the new girl and i went crawling back with my tail between my legs ha


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nooope, treat others how you want to be treated. Plus what goes around comes around..


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Nope, I'd never cheat. I'm not saying this to gain the moral high-ground, but because I simply wouldn't do it.

I'd never fvck over my friends because of loyalty, and in the same way, I'd never fvck over a girl I was with; if I wasn't happy with her I'd just leave the relationship.


----------

